# الاسترشادات العامة لتخطيط مشروع سياحي



## midy (22 فبراير 2007)

أسس و معايير التخطيط للمناطق السياحية


أولا: أسس اختيار موقع مشروع سياحي :-
يختلف التخطيط العام للقري السياحية عن التخطيط لأي نوع من أنواع الإسكان المتخلفة و عند تخطيط المناطق السياحية لابد من مراعاة الإحساس بالحرية و الراحة النفسية و التآلف مع الطبيعة و الاستغلال الأمثل لعناصر تنسيق الموقع العام.

*اختيار الموقع :-
(1)	اختيار موقع ذو صفات مميزة و عناصر الجذب الطبيعية الخاصة.
(2)	موقع ذو مقومات جذب سياحي بدرجة عالية تتوافر فيه الرؤية البصرية المميزة.
(3)	مراعاة تأثير العوامل المناخية المختلفة التي تؤثر علي الموقع.
(4)	توافر خدمات البنية الأساسية ( شبكة صرف & تغذية بالمياه العذبة & محطات توليد الكهرباء ).
(5)	إمكانية الوصول إلي المنطقة بسهولة.
(6)	الحفاظ علي الطبيعة الطبوغرافية للموقع و الذي يستلزم المناطق بما يتلاءم مع طبيعتها الكنتورية.


ثانيا: التخطيط العام للموقع :-
يجب وضع التخطيط العام للمشروع بحيث يعكس التصور العام للمشروع فندق أو قرية سياحية بالكامل شامل جميع مراحله.

*القواعد العامة لواجب اتباعها عند تخطيط الموقع العام :
(1)	خلق بيئة سياحية متميزة تستغل فيها إمكانيات المنطقة أو البلد و تتناسب مع طبيعة الأرض و مناخ الإقليم.
(2)	يجب مراعاة أن يتكامل المخطط العام للفندق أو القرية مع المناطق السياحية الأخرى بالمنطقة.
(3)	بالنسبة لشواطئ البحار يجب توفير شاطئ خص لكل عنصر سياحي طبقا لطبيعة الأنشطة السياحية و المستويات المختلفة بالإضافة إلي ضرورة توفير منطق شاطئية مفتوحة خاصة بالزائرين للمنطقة.
(4)	يجب مراعاة الربط بين عناصر الاستعمالات السياحية المختلفة بواسطة ممرات للمشاة و شبكات طرق مما يحقق سهولة استخدام عناصر الفندق أو القرية و كذلك تحقيق الخصوصية اللازمة للنزلاء.
(5)	يجب مراعاة تنسيق موقع الفندق أو القرية بما يتناسب مع الطبيعة المناخية للمنطقة و استخدام الخامات المحلية و الطبيعية و تحقيق أفضل استخدام للفراغات العامة و الخاصة.
(6)	يجب أن تتناسب أعمال البنية الأساسية للفندق أو القرية ( شبكات الطرق & التغذية بالمياه العذبة & الكهرباء & الصرف الصحي .. الخ ) مع طبيعة الأرض و المنطقة و المعدلات العالمية.
(7)	يجب أن يتفق التخطيط العام مع الشروط و القواعد العامة ( لتخطيط الفندق أو القرية السياحية ) العالمية و كذلك الشروط الصادرة من وزارة السياحة بهذا الخصوص.


ثالثا: التخطيط المعماري للفندق أو القرية السياحية :-
(1)	إذا كان موقع المشروع علي شاطئ بحر فيجب استمتاع أكبر عدد من الوحدات بواجهة شاطئ البحر مع عدم الإخلال بالسماح للهواء بالتخلل للمناطق الخلفية للمشروع.
(2)	يجب أن تعتمد الحركة الداخلية للمشروع علي حركة المشاة فقط.
(3)	يجب تواجد منطقة متوسطة للخدمات يمكن الاستعانة بها في إيجاد فراغ دخلي تطل عليه الوحدات التي يتعذر عليها أن تري البحر مثل ( حمامات السباحة & بحيرات صناعية ..الخ ).
(4)	مراعاة التتابعات البصرية للمنطقة و عدم تعارض التخطيط و أشكال المباني مع خط السماء و الجبال المحيطة بالمنطقة.
(5)	يجب عند استخدام النباتات و الأشجار في التنسيق الخارجي أن لا تحجب الرؤية البصرية للبحر و أن تسمح لحركة الهواء بالمرور و التخلل للمناطق الخلفية للمشروع.
(6)	مراعاة المباني و الامتدادات المستقبلية ( إذا كان المشروع علي مراحل ) دون التأثير علي التخطيط العام للمشروع.
(7)	يجب أن يراعي في التصميم إعطاء المشروع طابع خاص متكامل مع البيئة المحيطة و الطراز المحلي حتى يتسنى للسائح التعايش الحقيقي فيهما.

مما سبق يتضح أنه يختلف كل مشروع عن الآخر من حيث التصميم و الشكل و يجب أن نعطي لكل فندق طابع متميز و داخل الفندق نعطي لكل منطقة تخدم النزلاء شكل مغاير و بذلك نضمن حيوية الفندق و ابتكار الجديد دائما و هي السمة المطلوبة في عصرنا ، هذا إلي جانب مناطق يتم تصميمها طبقا للطراز القديم و هو الفرعوني أو القبطي أو الإسلامي أو أي حضارات تاريخية أخري الهندي أو الصيني .. الخ إن أمكن.
علي أن يكون للمشروع طابع خاص من حيث خدماته السياحية ( استجمام & علاج & رياضة &سياحة عامة & صيد & مصايف & غطس .. الخ ).
لقد لوحظ أخيرا أن التصميم المعماري يتم تكراره في أكثر من بلد بل داخل البلد الواحد و هذا لا يتفق مع تقدم و ابتكارات العصر . و يفضل الجديد مع عدم التكرار و يكون بإيحاء من بيئتنا المصرية بما يخدم الأجواء المناسبة لنا ، و مع الاهتمام بإنشاء مشروعات سياحية مجهزة من خدمات البيئة المحيطة لها و استعمال الخامات المحلية في الإنشاء مثل الطوب الجيري و لياسة الأرضيات و الحوائط و الأسقف و تجهيزها بالجريد و الخوص و الليف .. الخ مع الالتزام بالخدمة الفندقية الراقية.
سبق شرح تكلفة عناصر مكونات المشروع بالأرقام و النسب و الملاحظ أن أكبر نسبة في مكونات المشروع هي الأجهزة و التوصيلات و التجهيزات الفندقية و أدوات التشغيل ، و جميعها عناصر مكونة لخدمة النزلاء و العابرين ، و هي خدمة مباشرة.


رابعا: معايير تخطيط المناطق السياحية :-
(1)	يفضل أن يكون التخطيط العام للمسار الرئيسي في شبكة الشوارع داخل الموقع بحيث يكون متعامد تقريبا مع اتجاهات الرياح السائدة.
(2)	الممرات تكون في اتجاهات الرياح السائدة و الاتجاهات المتعامدة عليها مع الاهتمام بوضع الأشجار و العناصر الخضراء علي شبكة الطرق داخل الموقع لتقوم بحماية المبنى من الرياح الضارة.
(3)	استغلال المناظر الطبيعية الجذابة لتوجيه الوحدات إليها.
(4)	يجب معالجة تأثير العنصر المناخية و يكون ذلك عن طريق توجيه المبني و تحديد أبعاده و شكل الفتحات.
(5)	المحافظة علي الغطاء النباتي و الأنواع المختلفة من الأشجار و النخيل المتواجدة في الموقع.
(6)	يجب أن يعني التشكيل العمراني بالفصل المكاني بين الاستعمالات المختلفة عن طريق ممرات مشاة و مناطق خضراء مركزية.
(7)	التكامل مع طبيعة الموقع.
(8)	يفضل إضفاء الطابع المعماري للمنطقة علي أي منشأ.
(9)	استخدام مواد الإنشاء المحلية.
(10)	يتم وضع محطات المرافق التي قد تحدث تلوث بيئي مثل محطات معالجة مياه الصرف الصحي و محطات تجميع القمامة في أماكن مدروسة بالنسبة لاتجاه الرياح.
(11)	يجب أن يكون ميل الشاطئ بين ( 2% ، 10% ) و يعتبر ميل ( 5% ) أكثر ملائمة.
(12)	يجب أن تكون نوعية مادة الشاطئ من رمل أو خليط من الرمال و الصخور.
(13)	تخصص منطقة تتراوح بين ( 20-30 ) قدم بجوار حرف الماء كمنطقة للسير هذا بالإضافة إلي تخصيص مسافة من ( 50-150 ) قدم التالية بحيث تكون للاستعمال سواء الاسترخاء أو لمزاولة الأنشطة المختلفة للشاطئ.
(14)	يجب أن يتراوح ميل القاع بين ( 5%-10% ) و أنسب ميل للقاع هو ( 7% ) و ذلك حتى عمق ( 16 ) قدم.
(15)	يجب أن تكون طبقات القاع من الرمال أو خليط من الرمال و الصخور حتى عمق ( 6 ) قدم علي الأقل .
(16)	توفير الحماية من الرياح و التيارات المائية لوفير الأمان للسائح.


خامسا: المعدلات التخطيطية لإنشاء القرى السياحية في مصر :-
(1)	المساحة المخصصة للفرد علي الشاطئ تتراوح بين (10-50) متر مربع / فرد ( 4 سرير /متر طولي ).
(2)	نصيب الفرد من مسطح أرض القرية ( 120 ) م2 ( 50 م2 من الشاطئ + 30 م2 للإقامة + 20 م2 للأنشطة الترفيهية + 20 م2 للخدمات ).
(3)	الحد الأقصى لنسبة المساحات المبنية للمساحة الإجمالية ( 20% ).
(4)	نصيب السرير من الخدمات بنوعيها 20 م2 / سرير.
(5)	أماكن مفتوحة و ترفيهية تبلغ ( 30% - 40% ) من مساحة الموقع ( 30 م2 / سرير ).
(6)	عروض ممرات المشاة و الطرق الداخلية :
أ‌.	الطرق الداخلية للخدمات بعرض لا يقل عن ( 8 ) متر.
ب‌.	ممر المشاة الرئيسي بعرض لا يقل عن ( 6 ) متر.
(7)	أقصي ارتفاع للمنشآت ( عدا الفنادق التي تقام بالمنطقة و التي تبدأ علي بعد ( 120 ) متر من حد المياه لا تزيد عن دورين و بحد أقصي ( 7 ) أمتار حتى أعلي منسوب بلاطة أخر دور فيما عدا خزانات المياه و غرف السلالم و المصاعد.
(8)	أقصي ارتفاع لباقي المنشآت لا تزيد عن ( 4 ) أدوار أي ( 23 ) متر حتى أعلي منسوب بلاطة أخر دور فيما عدا المئذنة و خزانات المياه و غرف و آبار السلالم و المصاعد.
(9)	المساحة المخصصة للمشروع لا تشمل مساحة منطقة حرم الشاطئ و لا منطقة حرم الطريق.
(10)	وحدات الإسكان ( فيلات & شاليهات & شقق في عمارات & و ما في حكمهم ) بمعدل = خمسة أفرد / الوحدة.
(11)	الوحدات الفندقية ( كبائن & بانجلو & الموتيلات & المخيمات & و ما في حكمهم ) بمعدل = اثنين فرد / غرفة.


سادسا: الاشتراطات الخاصة بالمرافق العامة :-
يجب توفير الحماية الصحية و حماية الشواطئ من التلوث و تلخص هذه القواعد فيما يلي :
(1) معدل الفرد من مجموع مسطحات الخدمات لا يقل عن 1 م2 / فرد.
(2)	معدل الفرد من الصرف الصحي لا يقل عن 160 لتر / فرد.
(3)	معدل الفرد من مياه التغذية لا يقل عن 200 لتر / فرد.
(4)	معدل الفرد من الكهرباء لا يقل عن 0.6 كيلو وات / ساعة / فرد و تزداد هذه المعدلات عن التصميم بنسبة ( 50 % ) لمواجهة زوار المنطقة.
(5)	و يشترط في شبكة الصرف الصحي ضمان حماية الشواطئ من التلوث و يشترط في شبكة الصرف منع تصريف المجاري بواسطة الصرف بالخزانات أو الترنشات و يجب اتخاذ إجراءات التنقية بالوسائل الميكانيكية المتبعة.
(6)	و يشترط في شبكة المياه توفير خزانات احتياطية تكفي لتزويد المرتادين بالمياه الصالحة للشرب لمدة لا تقل عن ( 48 ) ساعة علي الأقل .
(7)	استخدام السخانات الشمسية لتغذية الوحدات بالمياه الساخنة .

سابعا: خدمة المشروعات الساحلية :-
يجب الاستفادة من الطبيعة في حالة تواجد المشروع علي ساحل خاصة سواحل البحر الأحمر و يمكن خلق جو مكمل لمساعدة الطبيعة علي تكوين صورة و أماكن جميلة تخدم النزلاء و العابرين و تكوين أماكن جذب للمشروع . 
(1)	بحيرة صناعية طبيعية يتم تغذيتها من مياه البحر بواسطة طلمبات ضخ.
(2)	مارينا داخل البحر لخدمة الكواتر و اللنشات الموجودة بالبحر و تتكون من : 
أ‌.	رصيف داخل البحر يخدم اللنشات و الكواتر المتجولة بالبحر الأحمر و قد تم إعداد حصر لها يصل إلي الآلاف " و هي وحدات بحيرة صغيرة تجوب البحار .
ب‌.	كافتيريا لخدمة المارينا و تجهز بكاونتر صغير و إمكانيات امتداد الوحدات البحرية بالخدمة "الكافتيريا كاملة بالأجهزة و الإضاءة " .
(3)	خدمة الشاطئ :
أ‌.	دورات مياه كاملة واحدة رجالي و أخري للسيدات .
ب‌.	منطقة خدمة الشاطئ .
ت‌.	مخزن شماسي .
ث‌.	مخزن كراسي البحر .
ج‌.	مخزن أدوات الألعاب المائية .
(4)	مراكب و كواتر و لنشات – لخدمة الزبائن – للنزهة 0
(5)	شلالات مائية يتم تصميمها بشكل يعطي صورة طبيعية .

في جميع الأحوال تجهز هذه المنطقة بأجهزة اتصال لا سلكي تسلم لراكبي الكواتر أو اللنشات المستأجرة للنزهة بحيث يكون راكبها علي اتصال بالمشروع و هو في عرض البحر .


----------



## midy (22 فبراير 2007)

*الفصل الثاني :*

الاشتراطات البنائية 
التي أعدتها الهيئة العامة للتخطيط العمراني


أ‌-	اشتراطات عامة :-
(1)	يجب الحفاظ علي البيئة الطبيعية و عدم المساس بالشواطئ أو تغيير مسارها و لذا يجب مراعاة الآتي:
أ‌.	يحظر تنفيذ أي عمل يؤثر علي مسار الشاطئ الطبيعي .
ب‌.	عدم استخدام أي تغييرات في خط الشاطئ أو مراسي إلا بعد موافقة جهاز شئون البيئة .
ت‌.	يجب إجراء تقييم التأثير البيئي للمشروع و التي يحددها قانون البيئة رقم ( 1994 ) .
(1)	يجب المحافظة علي مناسيب الأرض الطبيعية قدر الإمكان .
(2)	عدم إقامة أي منشآت علي مخرات السيول .

ب‌-	خط حرم الشاطئ :-
(1)	حرم البحر لا يقل عن 120 متر .
(2)	يجب حرق الفضلات بطريقة آمنة علي مساحة بعيدة لتفادي المشكلات السياحية .
(3)	يجب إنشاء طريق خدمة بين موقع القرية و الطريق الرئيسي بعرض لا يقل عن 15 متر .
(4)	يجب ألا تمتد حركة السيارات حتى الشاطئ و تتوقف علي حدود المنشأ السياحي .
(5)	يجب وجود مسارات واضحة للمشاة حتى الوصول إلي الشاطئ .

ت‌-	المراسي البحرية :-
يجب إنشاء عدد من المراسي المركزية المتكاملة علي امتداد خط الشاطئ لنفي بالاحتياجات اللازمة للمناطق السياحية مع الالتزام بالاشتراطات التي يحددها جهاز شئون البيئة .

ث‌-	مساحة الغرف :- 
لا تقل المساحة الخالصة لأي غرفة تعد للسكن السياحي عن 15 م2 للغرفة .

ج‌-	الأسوار :-
لا يزيد ارتفاع الأسوار المحيطة بالمبني عن 1.8 متر بحيث لا يزيد ارتفاع الجزء المصمت من السور عن 60 سم و يكون باقي الارتفاع من أسوار يمكن الرؤية من خلالها .

ح‌-	شبكة انذر الحريق :-
من الضروري وجود شبكة إنذار ضد الحريق و وضعها في الوضع الهام بالقرية مثل حجرات الكهرباء و محطات التوليد و مناطق المغسلة و المطبخ .

خ‌-	خط البناء :-
(1)	يراعي ترك ردود جانبية لا تقل عن 15 متر لا يسمح فيها بالبناء ، و ذلك لإنشاء مسارات و طرق عامة تؤدي إلي الشاطئ .
(2)	يراعي ألا يزيد طول الواجهة المبنية المطلة علي الشاطئ عن ( 50% ) من الواجهة الساحلية للمشروع .

د‌-	أسس و اعتبارات تصميميه :-
(1)	يجب أن يعمل أسلوب التصميم علي الاهتمام بزيادة المسطحات المائية داخل القرية في شكل بحيرات لزيادة الشواطئ الخاصة بالقرية مع تلافي العيوب الناتجة عن ركود المياه لكون التصميم المعماري و الفني لم يراعي منذ البداية الأسس و المواصفات الفنية الواجبة .
(2)	ضرورة تدرج ارتفاعات المباني بحيث تتمتع جميع الوحدات برؤية البحر .
(3)	البعد عن أساليب البلوكات السكنية في تصميم المباني الخاصة بوحدات الإقامة لكونها تعكس الأساليب النمطية التي تضفي شعور بالملل و الرتابة و التي لا تحقق عنصر الجذب و الإبداع السياحي الواجب .
(4)	الاهتمام بالبرجولات و الفواصل الحدائقية التي تحقق خصوصية الاستخدام للأماكن المختلفة و بحيث تظهر بشكل جميل .
(5)	ضرورة الاهتمام بالمسطحات الخضراء و الزراعة كأحد أهم مقومات أسس تنسيق الموقع .
(6)	يعتمد الطابع المعماري علي استخدام عنصر البيئة و تطويرها بكيفية تناسب عمارة المناطق الساحلية .
ذ- المارينا :-
هي مكان ملتف يوفر الحماية للسفن من الرياح و الأمواج كما أنه مكان لرسو القوارب و اليخوت و تقديم الخدمات المختلفة لتلك القوارب من إصلاح و الخدمات الأمنية ضد الحريق و ضد الأمراض ، كما أنه مكان للمتع و الترفيه .
تأخذ المارينا أشكال متعددة بعضها مغلقة علي نفسها في شكل شبه دائري مغلق و بعضها مفتوح علي البحر و البعض الآخر يأخذ الشكل المستطيل .
تبني المارينات علي بعض الجزر المائية الصغيرة المتقاربة كما في مارينا ميناء " جريمود " بفرنسا حيث لا يزيد عمق الماء حول المارينا عن 1000 متر و ذلك لسهولة القيام بالخدمات اللازمة كما أن مستوي الماء المتغير قد يسبب بعض الصعوبات في تقديم الخدمات .

*العوامل المؤثرة علي اختيار موقع المارينا :-
(1)	مشكلة النقل .
(2)	المناخ .
(3)	احتمال الوسع المستقبلي .
(4)	المشكلات الجيولوجية و الهيدروليكية .
(5)	الاختيارات المتاحة للبناء .
(6)	التوجيه .
(7)	طبقات التربة و الطبقات التحتية .
(8)	احتمالات الطفو .
(9)	شبكة الشواطئ .
(10)	المواد و استقرارها .
(11)	التحكم في التلوث .
(12)	تأثيرها علي البيئة الطبيعية .
(13)	احتمال حدوث تلوث أثناء أو بعد بناء المارينا .
•	القوارب المساحة المطلوبة تتراوح ما بين 14.8 م : 21.3 م .
•	العمق 60 متر ( الحد الأدنى ) .
•	قناة المرور 20 : 30 متر بحد أدني 18 متر في حالة السفينة الواحدة .
•	الدخول يجب تأمين دخول اليخوت و القوارب بحيث لا تحدث تصادمات .
•	الموقع العام يعتمد اختياره علي قدرة الطفو علي الماء .
اتجاه رسو المراكب يأخذ أشكال متعددة تبعا لشكل المارينا .

ر- المدخل الرئيسي و مواقف السيارات "مغطاة & مكشوفة" :-
يجب العناية بتنسيق المناطق الخارجية للمشروع السياحي خاصة القري السياحية و الاهتمام بشكل المدخل الرئيسي و شبكة طرق سهلة مجهزة و كذلك مواقف للسيارات .
1-أسوار تحدد أرض المشروع :-
يحدد المعماري شكل الأسوار علي أن تتم الإضاءة الكافية لها .
2-أكشاك مزودة بالتليفون :-
تقوم بالرقابة و الحراسة عند التقاء أضلع السور أي في كل ركن .
3-البوابة الرئيسية :-
•	بوابة من المباني و الخرسانات بشكل يحدده المعماري .
•	سواري للأعلام علي المدخل ارتفاع 6 متر .
•	سواري للأعلام داخلية علي قاعدة خرسانية 4.5 متر .
•	أعلام حجم كبير لجميع الدول + علم المحافظة "طقم كامل " .
•	أعلام حجم وسط لجميع الدول + علم المحافظة " طقم كامل " .
•	يفط باسم المشروع علي البوابة الرئيسية يحدد المصمم .
•	كشافات كبيرة .
4-مواقف سيارات مغطاة :-
يتم إعداد مواقف للسيارات بأسقف مغطاة و مدخل مزود بكشك للرقابة بالإضافة إلي ورشة مجهزة بمعدات و عدد ميكانيكا السيارات .
5-موقف السيارات و الأوتوبيسات السياحية :-
يتم تقسيم موقف السيارات و الأوتوبيسات السياحية بما يسمح لوقوف السيارات طبقا للأعداد المطلوبة وتنفذ طبقا لقواعد المرور و عمل مدخل للمراقبة .


----------



## midy (22 فبراير 2007)

*الفصل الثالث*

الفصل الثالث :
الطرق و الحدائق و النباتات

يجب الاهتمام بتنسيق الموقع العام للمشروع السياحي - و الغرض منه خلق بيئة سياحية متميزة تستغل فيهل إمكانيات المنطقة الواقع فيه و تناسب مع طبيعة الأرض و تستخدم الخامات المحلية قدر الإمكان و يراعي أن يحاط المشروع من الخارج بحزام (سياج ) أخضر من الجهة البعيدة مع مراعاة الجهات التي تهب منها الرياح الغير مرغوب فيها مع الأخذ في الاعتبار استغلال هذا الحزام الأخضر كجزء أساسي من عناصر التنسيق و لصد الرياح وحجز الرمال .
كما يراعي أن يكون التصميم الأساسي انسيابي لخطوط التنسيق كي لا يعطي انطباعا بانفصال الأجزاء عن بعضها مع الأخذ في الاعتبار إعطاء الخصوصية لكل وحدة داخل التكوين العام ، كذلك الطرقات والممرات الرئيسية يراعي أن تحافظ عناصر التنسيق من الأشجار و الأسيجة علي إعطاء ذلك التميز و التنوع داخل المشروع .
تشتمل المساحات الحرة بين الشاليهات و الأبنية للأنشطة المختلفة علي تنسيق فريد كل علي حدة أخذين في الاعتبار أن التنسيق قد يشمل بعض مكونات البيئة الأساسية الطبيعية و بعض العناصر الفنية الأخرى ( برك مائية نباتية & نافورات & أعمال فنية أخري من نحت و خلافه .. الخ ) .
تخصص لكل وحدة من الشاليهات تنسيق نباتي يختلف عن الآخر مثلا في المدادات و المتسلقات و الشجيرات و الأسوار النباتية الخضراء " أو كل مجموعة شاليهات " .

مصادر المياه :-
يتم عمل شبكة للمياه الناتجة من محطات معالجة المجاري " في حالة استخدام هذه المحطات تستخدم طلمبات لضخ المياه داخل شبكة الحدائق أو تستخدم مياه عذبة عادية " .

ملحوظة :-
يراعي أن تكون عناصر التنسيق النباتية من الأشجار و الشجيرات و نباتات و زهور متلائمة مع ما سبق ذكره و أن تتحمل الجفاف و قلة المياه و التربة الرملية الخفيفة و الملوحة إن وجدت ، علاوة علي ذلك يجب توفير التربة المناسبة سواء كانت طبيعية بمعالجتها أو صناعية باستخدام الأساليب الحديثة لزراعة تلك النوعية من التربة .
أولا: الطرق و الممرات :-
(1)	شبكة طرق وممرات تربط المرافق العامة للمشروع بعضها ببعض طبقا للمواصفات المتعارف عليها.
(2)	إضاءة علي طول الطريق .
(3)	صناديق قمامة كل 15 متر علي جانبي الطريق من البوليستر .
(4)	لوحات إرشاد خشبية أو أي خامة أخري .

ثانيا: الزراعة و التشجير :-
المكونات الرئيسية :
1- الأشجار . 2- الشجيرات .
3- الأسوار الخضراء . 4- المتسلقات .
5- النباتات العشبية . 6- الصبارات و النباتات العصرية .
7- النباتات المائية و الشبه مائية . 8- النباتات المزهرة .
9- المسطحات الخضراء .


النباتات المستعملة في القري السياحية

أولا: الشجيرات :-

1-شجيرات كبيرة الحجم (3-5 متر) في الارتفاع :-
و عادة تزرع في مجموعات من 3 – 5 شجيرات ، كل مجموعة كذلك تزرع كمنظر خلفي أو كستائر نباتية و كنماذج فردية .
Nerium – Buddlia – Duranta

2-شجيرات موسطة الحجم (2-3 متر) :-
تزرع بين الزراعات الخلفية و الأمامية ، كذلك تزرع لتجميل المبني .
Lantanan – Myrtus – Azalia

*بعض أنواع الشجيرات المزهرة في مصر و مواعيد إزهارها :-

1- شجيرات تزه في الربيع (مارس – مايو)
أكاسيا – أكوكانثيرا – بدليا

2- شجيرات تزهر في الصيف (يونيه – أغسطس)
بستاشيا البيضاء – بوهينيا – هيبسكس روزا ( مجوز و مفرد )

3- شجيرات تزهر في الخريف (سبتمبر – نوفمبر)
داتورا – سيسترم – روسيليا

4- شجيرات تزهر في الشتاء (ديسمبر – فبراير)
بنت القنصل – طربوش الملك – اسبيريا ( ملكة المروج )

5- شجيرات تزهر طوال العام
جهنمية – هبسكس – نيريم

6- أشجار و شجيرات قائمة التفريغ
Buddlia – Cestrum – Myrtus 

7- أشجار و شجيرات تفريعها منتشر
و لطبيعة تفريغها مما يسهل كسرها عند تعرضها للرياح الشديدة فإنها تزرع بعيدا عن مهب الرياح.
Melia – Jacaranda – Ficus

8- أشجار مستديمة القمة
و شكلها جميل يلفت الأنظار و تعطي علي البعد و هي في مجاميع منظرا متوجا خاصة عند هبوب رياح خفيفة مما يبعث الهدوء في النفس و من أمثلتها :
Quercus – Magnolia –Acacia

9- أشجار و شجيرات هرمية و مخروطية
و شكلها مخروطي منتظم ينتهي ببرعم طرفي و تزرع بين القباب و الأشجار النصف دائرية و من أمثلتها :
Pinus – Thuj
10- أشجار و شجيرات الظل
و تفيد في تزويد الحديقة بالظل ، و من أمثلتها :
Pinus – Melia 

11- أشجار و شجيرات تتحمل التيارات البحرية
Acacia – Pinus 

12- أشجار و شجيرات سريعة النمو
Salix – Acacia –Myrtus

13- أشجار و شجيرات تتحمل القص و التشكيل
Malus – Thuja

14- شجيرات تتحمل العطش و الجفاف
و تزرع في الحدائق الصحراوية و الأراضي الرملية
Tamarix – Nerium


ثانيا: الورد البلدي :-

*طرق استخدام الورد البلدي في التنسيق:
يعتبر الورد أكثر النباتات جمالا و استخداما في التنسيقات ، و هذه الاستخدامات محددة بثلاثة عوامل :
•	حجم الحديقة .
•	قدرة المصمم أو مالك الحديقة علي التخيل .
•	صلاحية الورد و أنواعه و ملاءمتها للزراعة في المنطقة .
و يمتاز الورد البلدي عموما بتعدد أشكال نموه ، و كذلك أحجامه و ألوان أزهاره ، و من العوامل المهمة أيضا مدة إزهاره وكذلك شكل الثمار الجميلة و التي تستمر علي النباتات فترة طويلة .





*أهمية الأسيجة النباتية في التنسيق:
(1)	تزين الخضرة الحديقة و المسكن و تجمله بأزهارها و أوراقها الملونة و خصوصا إذا كان سياج من شجيرات غي مقصوصة ، كذلك في حالة ما يسمي Boundary hedge أو سياج تحديد فيحدد أبعاد و حدود الحديقة و كذلك تحديد أقسامها المختلفة و حجب المناظر الغير مرغوب فيها .
(2)	تمنع دخول الغير أو الحيوانات كذلك تكون منظرا خلفيا Back-ground أخضر اللون للأحواض و المخرات و الدوائر المزروعة بالأزهار و هو اللون المفضل كخلفية لمعظم الألوان الأخرى .

*نباتات الأسوار المرتفعة الورقية و الزهرية الناجحة في مصر:
1- أسوار ورقية خضراء
 دورانتا خضراء – دودوينا – فلفل عريض – بتسبورم

2- أسوار ورقية بيضاء و فضية و رمادية
دورانتا

3- أسوار ورقية حمراء

4- أسوار ورقية عديدة الألوان
كرونن – فيلانتس – كوليس

5- أسوار نباتاتها ذات أزهار ملونة
لنتانا (عديدة الألوان) – بدليا – ثمبرجيا

6- الكنارات الورقية و العطرية القصيرة 50 – 20 سم
ريحان – عتر – حمض لبان

*أنواع المتسلقات الزهرية و مواعيد إزهارها:
1-	متسلقات تزهر في الشتاء (ديسمبر – فبراير)
•	بجنوبيا – أزهار برتقالي .
•	جهنمية – أزهار حمراء .
•	كليرا حمراء – أزهار حمراء .

2-	متسلقات تزهر في الربيع (مارس – مايو)
•	بومونيتا – أزهار بيضاء .
•	بوجنفليا – أزهار بنفسجي .
•	ياسمين (بلدي) – أزهار بيضاء .
•	ياسمين أزويكم – أزهار بيضاء صغيرة .
•	ياسمين (أصفر) – أزهار بيضاء صفراء .
•	ورد متسلق – أزهار بيضاء .
•	ورد متسلق – أزهار وردي .
•	زهرة البطة – أزهار كريمي بني .

3-	متسلقات تزهر في الصيف (يونيو – أغسطس)
•	إبوميا – فضية .
•	شبرفايد .

4-	متسلقات تزهر في الخريف (سبتمبر – نوفمبر)
•	بجنوبيا – أزهار برتقالي .
•	ثمبرجيا – عديدة الألوان .
•	جهنمية (عادة) – أزهار حمراء .

5-	متسلقات تزهر طوال العام
•	جهنمية – أزهار حمراء .
•	ياسمين بلدي – أزهار بيضاء صغيرة .
•	ياسمين زفر .


أولا: نباتات معمرة مستديمة الخضرة – تتحمل القص:
(1)	نجيل برمودا (البلدي) .
(2)	النجيل البلدي .
(3)	النجيل السوداني (النجيل الأوغندي) .
(4)	النجيل الفرنساوي .

ثانيا: نباتات معمرة مستديمة الخضرة – لا تتحمل القص:
(1)	الجازون (حشيش الرأي) .

*مغطيات التربة Ground Covers
أنواع النباتات المغطية للتربة
Begonia – Hedera
Vinca major
Oxalis sp.
Pholx subulata
Begonia
Hedera sp.
Vinca sp
Jaminum
Jasminum
Taxus baccata
Artemisia


بعض النباتات التي تصلح للزراعة
في حدائق المناطق الساحلية و الشواطئ

( هذه القائمة غير كاملة لعدم وجود أبحاث كافية في هذا المجال)
1- نباتات عشبية:
الاستر – استاتس – الونكا – زينيا – الشيح .
2- أشجار:
الزيتون – عباد الشمس – بيتونيا – ماريجولد – تريس الزهور – كازورينا – كافور – البلوط –
فرشة الزجاج – نخيل كناري – شجرة كناري –شجرة السماء – مانوليا – ريشارديا – صفصاف 
- حور – صنوبر . 
3- مغطيات التربة:
هدرا – الياسمين بأنواعه – الليبيا – سيدم – أبو خنجر – بلارجونيوم – وانكا – جزانيا .
4- شجيرات:
لانتانا – دورانتا –بتسبورم – التفلة – لأتل – الورد بأنواعه – مسبكس – بادليا – دودنيا .
5- متسلقات:
وستريا – الجهنمية شبرفايد – زهرة الساعة .


----------



## midy (22 فبراير 2007)

*الفصل الرابع*

أجهزة حمام السباحة و البحيرات الصناعية

في حالة تواجد موقع المشروع علي البحر تنشأ المكونات التالية:
(1)	بحيرة صناعية بمساحة تتفق و الشكل العام للمشروع بعمق غاطس متر و تعتمد علي استخدام مياه البحر .
(2)	مركز للغطس مجهز لخدمة الغطاسين مزود بمراكب بمحركات و الملابس الخاصة بالغطاسين و أنابيب الأكسجين .
(3)	مركب ذو قاع زجاجي للنزهة البحرية و لرؤية محتويات البحر .
(4)	رياضة الانزلاق علي الماء تزود بمراكب مجهزة بالمحركات و أجهزة الانزلاق للأشخاص .
(5)	حمام سبحة مستقطع من البحر مزود بتجهيزات للأمواج الصناعية و إمكانية التزحلق علي المياه .
(6) الصيد البحري يزود بمراكب صيد بمشتملاتها و وسائل الصيد اللازمة بالإضافة إلي يخت للنزهة البحرية ، و جميع المراكب و اليخوت تكون مزودة بأجهزة الاتصال بالفندق لا سلكيا .
(7)	مارينا لإيواء بعض الوحدات البحرية و مكتب للإدارة و التدريب الرياضي .

و فيما يلي شرح للمكونات:
(1)	حمام السباحة للكبار – لا يقل عن 400 م2 .

(2)	حمام السباحة للأطفال لا يقل عن 100 م2 .
يتم تشغيل كل حمام بغرفة ماكينات و أجهزة منفصلة عن الأخرى و يحتوي الحمام الكبير (400 م)علي غاطس يصل إلي عمق (2.5 – 3 متر) و أقل عمق (1م) و الحمام الصغير (1م) يكون عمقه مناسب للأطفال و بشكل غير هندسي حسب الشكل المعماري المقترح و يعمل بمياه البحر أو المياه العادية كامل بجميع المشتملات و الأعمال الميكانيكية و غرفة الماكينات و تتم الدراسة وحساب الأعمال له علي أساس :
•	معدل تغيير المياه للحمام الكبير كل (5 ساعات) وحسب المعدلات القياسية العالمية لأجهزة و معدات حمامات السباحة .
•	معدل تغيير المياه لحمام السباحة للأطفال كل (3-4 ساعات) .
•	يجب أن يشتمل علي المكونات الأساسية الضرورية اللازمة لحمامات السباحة و علي سبيل المثال لا الحصر كالآتي :
	فلاتر تنقية و ترشيح من نوع الرملي بعدد لا يقل عن (2) فلتر .
	طلمبات التقليب .
	نظام تغذية الكلور شامل طلمبات الكلور و الأسطوانات و أجهزة ضغط و قياس نسب الكلور و أجهزة الضخ .. الخ و كافة المشتملات .
	نظام التغذية بالمواد الكيماوية كامل بطاقة المشتملات ( طلمبات الكيماويات – خزانات المواد الكيماوية – أجهزة الضخ و القياس .. الخ ) .
	الإضاءة تحت الماء بوحدات إضاءة (300 أو 500 وات) – محول تيار (220/12 فولت) – كشافات إنارة لا يقل عن (8) كشافات للحمام الكبير و (4) كشافات للحمام الصغير .
	المخارج (أماكن سحب المياه ) و تكون من قاع الحمام مغطاة بمصفاة .
	المداخل (أماكن و فتحات التغذية) بالمياه علي جوانب الحمام .
	الأسكيمر و تكون بعدد لا يقل عن عدد (10) للحمام الكبير و عدد (3) للحمام الصغير .
	الأدوات و الأجهزة الخاصة بالاختيار .
	الأدوات و الأجهزة الخاصة بالنظافة للحمامات (طلمبات يدوية لسحب الرواسب – مكانس .. الخ) .
	السلم كامل بالمنط في منطقة الغاطس للحمام الكبير .
	جميع الشبكات من مواسير و محابس – و مصافي و قطع مخصوصة و وسائل التثبيت و التعلق و كافة المعدات و المشتملات .
	كافة الأجهزة و المعدات اللازمة للحمامات و التي لم يتم ذكرها و تكون لازمة للحمامات.
	جميع أجهزة القياس و الضبط و أجهزة قياس التصرف و كافة المشتملات .
	نظام الهواء المضغوط علي المدخل لمياه الحمام (كامل بكافة الشبكات و المداخل و الضواغط اللازمة للحمام الكبير فقط) .





(3)	البحيرة الصناعية:
عبارة عن مساحة بشكل غير هندسي حسب المقترح المعماري لها و يتم تغذيتها من مياه البحر بواسطة مجموعة طلمبات (طلمبات للسحب و أخري للطرد من و إلي البحر) و يتم حساب دراسة الأعمال الميكانيكية لها علي أساس :
•	معدل تغيير المياه يتم كل (6) ساعات .
•	الطلمبات تكون بنفس المواصفات العامة للطلمبات المذكورة بالمواصفات العامة . 
•	تكون مواصفات الطلمبات و الشبكات و جميع التوصيلات من النوع الذي يصلح لاستخدام ماء البحر و مضادة للأملاح و المواد الأخرى .

(4)	الألعاب المائية:
•	يتم حساب دراسة الطلمبات التي تعمل من داخل البحر و تعمل علي حدوث اهتزازات و أمواج صناعية داخل البحر .
•	ذات قدرات تسمح بهذه الأمواج و الاهتزازات داخل البحر في مجال و مساحة مناسبة حتى يمكن أن تتسع هذه المساحة الموجودة بها الأمواج الصناعية للعدد المناسب من الأفراد بالقرية .
•	تكون الطلمبات من النوع الذي يصلح في ماء البحر و مضاد و المواد الأخرى و طبقا للمواصفات العامة للطلمبات .

(5)	طلمبات التغذية بالمياه و مكوناتها:
•	طلمبة رفع .
•	المحرك .
•	التركيب – (محبس سكينة و محبس عدم رجوع) .
•	الشاسيه .
•	لوحة التوزيع الكهربائية .


----------



## midy (22 فبراير 2007)

*الباب الثاني*

الفصل الأول:
الأسس التصميمية للفنادق

أولا: موقع الفندق:
يتم اختيار موقع الفندق حسب طبيعة و أهمية الفندق و يجب أن يكون قريبا من محطات القطارات أو المواني أو من الميادين العامة و يجب أن يكون أيضا قريبا من المناطق ذات الأهمية التجارية أو الترفيهية و يمكن اختيار موقعه في الأحياء الهادئة البعيدة عن مصادر الضوضاء أو التلوث أو بالقرب من الأنهار و يجب أن يبتعد عن أماكن العبادة و المدرس و المستشفيات .

ثانيا: غرف نوم النزلاء:

(1)	أحجام الغرف:
في الفنادق ذات المستوي المتوسط يكون حجم حجرة النوم من (15 – 17) م2 أما في الفنادق ذات المستوي العالي فتصل إلي (28) م2 و لا تضم هذه المساحة الصالة و الحمامات و لكن تضم غرفة الاستقبال .
مقاس السرير المفرد حسب المواصفات الأمريكية و يكون (99 * 190) سم ، و السرير المزدوج يكون بمقاس (138 * 203) سم أما في الأجنحة الملكية فالأسرة تتراوح عروضها (183 * 215) سم . أغلب الفنادق تكون مجهزة علي أساس السريرين المنفصلين علي أنهم سرير واحد مزدوج لتوفير المرونة الضرورية حتى لا يكون المكان مبني علي الثوابت الجامدة . بعض الغرف تصمم علي أساس أن الأسرة تطوي بحيث تستعمل الغرفة للجلوس أو للاجتماعات الصغيرة و هناك الأسرة التي يطلق عليها اسم (ميرفي) التي يمكن طيها بطريقة رأسية توازي الحائط المقطوع ، و ارتفاع الحجرة المسموح ما بين الأرض و السقف من (250 – 230) سم و ارتفاع باب المدخل يكون (200) سم و ال (30) سم الباقية فوق المدخل لتسمح بوضع التركيبات الميكانيكية (التكييف) .
نسبة (20%) من الغرف تكون ذات أبواب متصلة و يفضل أن تكون مبطنة بالمطاط أو بمادة عازلة لتقليل انتقال الصوت بين الغرف و بعضها بين الغرف و الممرات أما بالنسبة للضوضاء الخارجية الناتجة من المرور أو الطائرات فيمكن التحكم عليها عن طريق عمل زجاج مزدوج في الفتحات الخارجية لتقليلها و لتحقيق المزيد من الخصوصية و عزل الصوت يمكن وضع باب إضافي بين المدخل و غرف النوم .

(2)	دورات المياه الخاصة:
دورة المياه عادة تشمل مرحاض ، حوض بمرآة ، بانيو ، دش و أحيانا يضاف البيديه و في الفنادق ذات المستوي الرفيع قد يوضع الدش في مكان منفصل قريبا من الحمام و ذلك يوفر قليلا في المساحة و لكن في بعض الفنادق يكون الجزء الخاص بالدش ملحق أو منفصل عنه .
تصميم الحمامات لابد أن يكون دقيق لسهولة القيام بعمليات الصيانة .

ثالثا: الممرات – السلالم:
الممرات يجب ألا تكون طويلة أكثر من اللازم و لا تقل عن (120) سم و لا تزيد عن (200) سم حسب نوعية الفندق و كثافة المرور في الممر و يجب وضع في الاعتبار التعديل الذي يطرأ علي الممرات بسبب أبواب غرف النوم ، و العلامات الموضوعة علي الأبواب يجب أن تكون واضحة و مضاءة جيدا ، حماية الأركان من التعرض لأية خدوش ، مفاتيح النور لابد أن تكون علي مسافة قدرها (120) سم و لابد من توفير إضاءة للطوارئ و سجاد للأرضيات لتوفير الهدوء و مكان لماكينة تنظيف الأحذية مع سلة المهملات .

رابعا: اتباع الطرق المحلية لمقاومة الحريق:
الأبواب المؤدية إلي غرف النوم لابد أن تغلق ذاتيا علي الأقل بعد نصف ساعة من بداية الحريق ، و الفواصل بين غرف النزلاء و الممرات لابد أن تكون لها قدرة علي المقاومة علي الأقل لمدة ساعة إلا إذا كان رشاش الحريق مثبت في الغرف و تقدر سرعة انتشار الحريق بالنسبة لسلالم المبني في ثلاث طوابق بمدة ساعة أما أربع طوابق فتقدر بساعتين . في إنجلترا الأبواب تغلق ذاتيا بسبب الدخان في (18) دقيقة في الممرات ، و كل أبواب الخروج المؤدية للسلالم لابد أن يكون هناك تقدير محدد لمسافة الوصول للسلالم ، و تصمم الأبواب بمفتاح إغلاق أوتوماتيكي ، و بسبب الحريق في خلال ساعتين لابد أن يكون هناك طريقة للخروج عن طريق ممر (دهليز) ، و الأبواب يجب أن تجهز بأقفال سهلة الفتح و زجاج سهل الكسر .

خامسا: واجهة الفندق:
(1)	المدخل:
لابد أن يكون هناك ممر لإدخال السيارات حتى لا تكون عائق في الطريق و مساحة أمام الفندق تسمح بتوقف السيارات و سيارات الأجرة أمامه . و توفير مظلة (سقيفة) أمام الفندق ، عندما يكون المكان مملوء بالنزلاء يفضل أن يكون هناك باب أوتوماتيكي منفصل للشنط في الفنادق ذات المستوي الرفيع و تجهيزات خاصة للأمتعة في الفنادق التي تستقبل نزلاء كثيرين .
(2)	منطقة الاستقبال:
مكتب الاستقبال لابد أن تكون به لوحة مثبتة عليها بترتيب الحروف الأبجدية أسماء النزلاء و أخري خاصة بالرسائل ، رف ، أدراج ، لوحة مفاتيح بحروف تبع الغرف و يكون من السهل الوصول إليها ، و من المفيد وجود غرفة صغيرة خلف هذا المكتب لوضع الأشياء الصغيرة ، صندوق البريد ، مكان المفاتيح .
(3)	مكتب الاستقبال:
يثبت بلوح مائل غير مرئي للنزلاء . و لابد من وجود نظام ملئ الكروت سواء يدويا أو إلكترونيا و يوجد مستويات لمكتب الاستقبال مستوي أعلي لكي يكتب عليه النزلاء و مستوي أقل للعمل ، أرفف ، دواليب بالحروف الأبجدية ، خلف مكتب الاستقبال لابد أن يكون هناك مكتب الحجز و هو قريب و سهل الوصول إليه من قبل موظف الاستقبال .و لابد أن يكون هناك مكان كافي علي الحائط للبيانات و خلافه .
(4)	مكتب الكاشير (موظف الخزينة):
في الفنادق المتوسطة تكون الخزينة كجزء من مكتب الاستقبال بينه و بين الاستقبال فاصل خاص برئيس الخزينة و مكتب يضم واحد أو اثنين من الذين يسجلون المدفوعات بالإضافة إلي حيز لتحصيل الفواتير و أدراج لها أقفال و أرفف و أدراج و خزانات أمانات النزلاء . خزانات أمانات خاصة بالعاملين و تليفون و فتحة تهوية إذا لزم الأمر ، لوحة تشغيل التليفون عادة ما توضع قريبة من موظف الاستقبال حتى يستطيع تشغيله إذا احتاج الأمر ، في أحيان أخري في غرفة منفصلة قريبة من الصالة الرئيسية و التليفونات العمومية .إنذار الحريق يجب أن يكون في مكتب الاستقبال حيث يكون التواجد فيه (24) سعة متواصلة .
(5)	الصالة الرئيسية في الفندق (Lobby):
الأشياء الضرورية في "اللوبي" هي تليفون داخلي – تليفون عام – مراقبة عامة بالشاشات لدواعي الأمن – ساعة حائط – نتيجة Teleprinters – مكتب للرد علي الاستفسارات – مكاتب سياحية للرحلات – مكاتب طيران – مكتب تأجير سيارات – محلات – أماكن الجلوس و الانتظار – سكرتارية لخدمة النزلاء – مكتب خدمات – دورات مياه .
(6)	غرفة حفظ مقتنيات النزلاء:
في بعض الفنادق الصغيرة و المتوسطة حيث لا يكون اقتصاديا تعيين شخص مسئول بعينه عن المعاطف و حقائب النزلاء و الضيوف فيكتفون بوجود الحارس أو الأبواب و فنادق أخري تحرص علي وجود هذه الغرفة في الصالة الرئيسية بجانب المطاعم حتى نضمن سهولة الحركة و التعامل و يكون هناك منطقة أمام الكاونتر علي الأقل (120) سم حتى لا يكون هناك ازدحام . 
المطاعم
مقدمة:
تعد المطاعم من المنشآت الحيوية و الهامة في حياتنا حيث يزاول الإنسان فيها الكثير من الأنشطة و المتمثلة سواء في تناول الوجبات أو المشروبات ، أو قد يعقد فيها بعض من الاجتماعات أو اللقاءات تحت ما يسمي بغذاء أو عشاء عمل . لذا يجب أن يراعي في تصميم المطاعم كل ما هو جذاب و لافت للنظر .
و تتطلب دائما المطاعم مساحة أكبر ، و حيث أن الزائرين سيمكثون وقت قصيرا فكل مكان في المطعم يمكن أن يشغل عدة مرات في اليوم الواحد .

محددات و اعتبارات يجب مراعاتها عند تصميم المطاعم:
(1)	يترك بين كل صفين من الطاولات ذات الأربعة أشخاص ممر عريض للخدمة .
(2)	المساحة المخصصة لطاولة ذات أربعة أشخاص (2.20 * 2.4) متر .
(3)	المساحة المناسبة لكل شخص (1.34) م2 .
(4)	في بعض البلاد توضع طاولات بشكل موازي للجدار و هذه الوضعية تتواجد كثيرا في مراكز المنتزهات و في هذه الحالات فإن الشخص الذي يجلس بجوار الجدار لا يمكن أن يأخذ مكان أو يغادره إلا إذا وقف جاره و ذلك من أجل أن يحرر له مكانا .
(5)	تسمح الأركان بتوفير جيد للمكان و ذلك باستخدام :
(6)	أبعاد الطاولات المستطيلة
من أجل (2) شخص	0.625 * 0.8 م
من أجل (4) أشخاص	(0.85* .0.85) م أو (0.8 * 1.25) م
من أجل (6) أشخاص	0.8 * 1.75 م
من أجل (8) أشخاص	0.8 * 2.5 م
من أجل (12) شخص	0.8 * 3.75 م

(7)	أبعاد الطاولات الدائرية:
من أجل (2) شخص	قطر 0.6 م
من أجل (4) شخص	قطر 0.8 م
من أجل (6) شخص	قطر 0.9 م
من أجل (8) شخص	قطر 1.10 م
من أجل (10) شخص	قطر 1.25 م
من أجل (12) شخص	قطر 1.4 م
من أجل (14) شخص	قطر 1.55 م
من أجل ( 16) شخص	قطر 1.85 م
من أجل (18) شخص	قطر 2.20 م
من أجل (20) شخص	قطر 2.5 م

(8)	مع الطاولات المستديرة بقطر (0.85) متر يكون المكان المناسب لكل شخص (1.5*1.825) متر .
(9)	هناك أشكال مختلفة من الطاولات و الكاونترات و يحدد شكل هذه القطع احتياجات و شكل الفراغ و طبيعته أيضا فهناك طاولات مربعة و مستديرة و مستطيلة و علي شكل حرف (U) .
(10)	بالنسبة للخادمين لابد أن يكون مكان تواجدهم لا يؤثر و لا يزعج الزبائن .
(11)	يجب الاهتمام بالإضاءة و الديكور و التكييفات .
(12)	لا يفضل عمل مستويات في قاعة الطعام .
(13)	مكان دفع النقود يجب أن يكون عند الدخول أو في دور الخدمات أو علي اتصال بمساحة المطبخ .
(14)	بعض من المطاعم الخاصة يوجد بها بارات يتناول الشخص عليها بعض المشروبات قبل تناوله وجبته أو انتظاره لشخص ما ، و يصمم هذا البار بحيث يخدم عليها خادم خاص يتلقي الأوامر و ينفذها مباشرة .
(15)	هناك ما يسمي (Snack bar) و هو يصمم لتناول الوجبات الخفيفة و تكون الخدمة علي الكاونتر أو يأخذ الشخص الوجبة منه إلي مكان جلوسه و المكان المخصص لاعداد الوجبات يشغل مساحة (1.5 – 2) م2 .
(16)	أماكن الشرب و المقاهي تحتوي في أغلب الأحيان مقاعد ثابتة و يتم تسليم الطلبات فيها وسط المكان و الأكثر قربا من غرفة الخدمة .
(17)	بالنسبة لأعداد الخدم "الجارسونات" –يكفي خادم واحد إذا كنا لا نقدم إلا الأطباق السابقة (التجهيز أو التحضير) أما في حالة الأطباق و المشروبات فيجب حساب (1-2) خادم فأكثر .
(18)	النسبة المئوية لصالة الطعام بالنسبة إلي المساحة الإجمالية (25-50%) .
(19)	مساحة المطبخ فقط (15-25%) .
(20)	يتم الطبخ و غسيل الأطباق قدر الإمكان في طابق صالة الطعام .
تجزأ المساحة الإجمالية للمطبخ إلي :
•	خدمة .
•	طهو – شواء – حساء مركز – خضار .
•	لحوم مبردة –سلطات –فاكهة – سمك – مشروبات .
•	حلويات – مرطبات – مربيات – محليات .
•	غسيل الأطباق .
(21)	الزمن المتوسط لوجبة الطعام هو (20) دقيقة مما يدل علي أن المكان سيستخدم ثلاث مرات خلال ساعة واحدة .
(22)	الغرف الملحقة :مثل المراحيض أو الصالة المشتركة و غرفة تغيير الملابس للمستخدمين و تمديدات التدفئة و التكييف لا ينزع الزبائن فيها إلا القليل من الثياب في صالة لذا تلاحظ و جود حاملات للملابس أو المعاطف بسيطة علي الجدار كما يجب توفير مكان بسيط تحت الطاولات من أجل القبعات .
(23)	تتواجد أواني التحضير جزئيا تحت كونترات التوزيع فقط الكبير منها أما علي طاولات أمام المطبخ أو بجانب الجدار الأطول و من أجل المنشآت الكبير منها أما علي طاولات أمام المطبخ أو بجانب الجدار الأطول يجب عمل مدخل و مخرج متميزين كما يكون الصندوق عند المخرج .

مطاعم ذات الخدمة الذاتية:
تستعمل الخدمة الذاتية في حالة عدم توفير المستخدمين و في حالة المطعم أو التخديم السريع.
إن ضرورة تأمين الحركة السهلة للزبائن تتطلب سهولة في الدخول و في تناول الأطباق بطريقة تناول الأطعمة من منضدة الخدمة الذاتية وصولا إلي الصندوق و من إلي صالة الطعام و بعد ذلك إلي الخروج .
بالإضافة إلي سرعة الخدمة فإن تلك الطريقة تخلق جوا مستحبا لأن مدة المكوث في المطعم أقصر عنها في المطاعم العادية .
*باب الخدمة الموصل من المطبخ إلي المطعم :
هذا الباب مهم جدا و يجب أن ينفذ بطريقة علمية علي أساس القواعد العالمية في المقاسات و الارتفاع و التهوية و في جميع الأحوال عدم تسرب روائح المأكولات من المطبخ إلي المطعم و يتكون من الآتي :
(1)	بابين من جهة المطبخ من الخشب ضلفة واحدة لكل باب متحرك علي مفصلات مروحة واحدة للدخول من جهة المطبخ و الأخرى للخروج .
(2)	بابين من جهة المطعم من الخشب و متحرك علي مفصلات مروحة واحدة للدخول للمطعم يقابله عبر ممر صغير باب خروج المطبخ و الآخر للخروج من المطعم يقابله عبر ممر صغير الدخول إلي المطبخ .
أي في النهاية عدد (4) أبواب و تطبق المواصفات الواردة في بند النجارة و كذلك مقاس الفتحات .
(3)	الممر الفاصل بين الأبواب يفصله حائط مباني أو خشب علي شاسيه للفصل بين حركة الدخول و الخروج .
(4)	تركب مراوح تهوية محورية في سقف الممر و كذلك سبوت لايت للإضاءة .
(5)	أرضية الممر تتمشى مع أرضية المطبخ .
في حالة تواجد المطعم في منسوب مختلف عن منسوب المطبخ لا تطبق هذه القاعدة و يكتفي بعمل بابين بين منطقة الخدمة و بين المطعم واحد للدخول و الآخر للخروج مع عمل نظارة زجاج تكشف ما وراء الباب – علي أساس المحافظة لعدم تسرب روائح المأكولات إلي المطبخ .


----------



## midy (22 فبراير 2007)

*الباب الثاني*

الفصل الأول:
الأسس التصميمية للفنادق

أولا: موقع الفندق:
يتم اختيار موقع الفندق حسب طبيعة و أهمية الفندق و يجب أن يكون قريبا من محطات القطارات أو المواني أو من الميادين العامة و يجب أن يكون أيضا قريبا من المناطق ذات الأهمية التجارية أو الترفيهية و يمكن اختيار موقعه في الأحياء الهادئة البعيدة عن مصادر الضوضاء أو التلوث أو بالقرب من الأنهار و يجب أن يبتعد عن أماكن العبادة و المدرس و المستشفيات .

ثانيا: غرف نوم النزلاء:

(1)	أحجام الغرف:
في الفنادق ذات المستوي المتوسط يكون حجم حجرة النوم من (15 – 17) م2 أما في الفنادق ذات المستوي العالي فتصل إلي (28) م2 و لا تضم هذه المساحة الصالة و الحمامات و لكن تضم غرفة الاستقبال .
مقاس السرير المفرد حسب المواصفات الأمريكية و يكون (99 * 190) سم ، و السرير المزدوج يكون بمقاس (138 * 203) سم أما في الأجنحة الملكية فالأسرة تتراوح عروضها (183 * 215) سم . أغلب الفنادق تكون مجهزة علي أساس السريرين المنفصلين علي أنهم سرير واحد مزدوج لتوفير المرونة الضرورية حتى لا يكون المكان مبني علي الثوابت الجامدة . بعض الغرف تصمم علي أساس أن الأسرة تطوي بحيث تستعمل الغرفة للجلوس أو للاجتماعات الصغيرة و هناك الأسرة التي يطلق عليها اسم (ميرفي) التي يمكن طيها بطريقة رأسية توازي الحائط المقطوع ، و ارتفاع الحجرة المسموح ما بين الأرض و السقف من (250 – 230) سم و ارتفاع باب المدخل يكون (200) سم و ال (30) سم الباقية فوق المدخل لتسمح بوضع التركيبات الميكانيكية (التكييف) .
نسبة (20%) من الغرف تكون ذات أبواب متصلة و يفضل أن تكون مبطنة بالمطاط أو بمادة عازلة لتقليل انتقال الصوت بين الغرف و بعضها بين الغرف و الممرات أما بالنسبة للضوضاء الخارجية الناتجة من المرور أو الطائرات فيمكن التحكم عليها عن طريق عمل زجاج مزدوج في الفتحات الخارجية لتقليلها و لتحقيق المزيد من الخصوصية و عزل الصوت يمكن وضع باب إضافي بين المدخل و غرف النوم .

(2)	دورات المياه الخاصة:
دورة المياه عادة تشمل مرحاض ، حوض بمرآة ، بانيو ، دش و أحيانا يضاف البيديه و في الفنادق ذات المستوي الرفيع قد يوضع الدش في مكان منفصل قريبا من الحمام و ذلك يوفر قليلا في المساحة و لكن في بعض الفنادق يكون الجزء الخاص بالدش ملحق أو منفصل عنه .
تصميم الحمامات لابد أن يكون دقيق لسهولة القيام بعمليات الصيانة .

ثالثا: الممرات – السلالم:
الممرات يجب ألا تكون طويلة أكثر من اللازم و لا تقل عن (120) سم و لا تزيد عن (200) سم حسب نوعية الفندق و كثافة المرور في الممر و يجب وضع في الاعتبار التعديل الذي يطرأ علي الممرات بسبب أبواب غرف النوم ، و العلامات الموضوعة علي الأبواب يجب أن تكون واضحة و مضاءة جيدا ، حماية الأركان من التعرض لأية خدوش ، مفاتيح النور لابد أن تكون علي مسافة قدرها (120) سم و لابد من توفير إضاءة للطوارئ و سجاد للأرضيات لتوفير الهدوء و مكان لماكينة تنظيف الأحذية مع سلة المهملات .

رابعا: اتباع الطرق المحلية لمقاومة الحريق:
الأبواب المؤدية إلي غرف النوم لابد أن تغلق ذاتيا علي الأقل بعد نصف ساعة من بداية الحريق ، و الفواصل بين غرف النزلاء و الممرات لابد أن تكون لها قدرة علي المقاومة علي الأقل لمدة ساعة إلا إذا كان رشاش الحريق مثبت في الغرف و تقدر سرعة انتشار الحريق بالنسبة لسلالم المبني في ثلاث طوابق بمدة ساعة أما أربع طوابق فتقدر بساعتين . في إنجلترا الأبواب تغلق ذاتيا بسبب الدخان في (18) دقيقة في الممرات ، و كل أبواب الخروج المؤدية للسلالم لابد أن يكون هناك تقدير محدد لمسافة الوصول للسلالم ، و تصمم الأبواب بمفتاح إغلاق أوتوماتيكي ، و بسبب الحريق في خلال ساعتين لابد أن يكون هناك طريقة للخروج عن طريق ممر (دهليز) ، و الأبواب يجب أن تجهز بأقفال سهلة الفتح و زجاج سهل الكسر .

خامسا: واجهة الفندق:
(1)	المدخل:
لابد أن يكون هناك ممر لإدخال السيارات حتى لا تكون عائق في الطريق و مساحة أمام الفندق تسمح بتوقف السيارات و سيارات الأجرة أمامه . و توفير مظلة (سقيفة) أمام الفندق ، عندما يكون المكان مملوء بالنزلاء يفضل أن يكون هناك باب أوتوماتيكي منفصل للشنط في الفنادق ذات المستوي الرفيع و تجهيزات خاصة للأمتعة في الفنادق التي تستقبل نزلاء كثيرين .
(2)	منطقة الاستقبال:
مكتب الاستقبال لابد أن تكون به لوحة مثبتة عليها بترتيب الحروف الأبجدية أسماء النزلاء و أخري خاصة بالرسائل ، رف ، أدراج ، لوحة مفاتيح بحروف تبع الغرف و يكون من السهل الوصول إليها ، و من المفيد وجود غرفة صغيرة خلف هذا المكتب لوضع الأشياء الصغيرة ، صندوق البريد ، مكان المفاتيح .
(3)	مكتب الاستقبال:
يثبت بلوح مائل غير مرئي للنزلاء . و لابد من وجود نظام ملئ الكروت سواء يدويا أو إلكترونيا و يوجد مستويات لمكتب الاستقبال مستوي أعلي لكي يكتب عليه النزلاء و مستوي أقل للعمل ، أرفف ، دواليب بالحروف الأبجدية ، خلف مكتب الاستقبال لابد أن يكون هناك مكتب الحجز و هو قريب و سهل الوصول إليه من قبل موظف الاستقبال .و لابد أن يكون هناك مكان كافي علي الحائط للبيانات و خلافه .
(4)	مكتب الكاشير (موظف الخزينة):
في الفنادق المتوسطة تكون الخزينة كجزء من مكتب الاستقبال بينه و بين الاستقبال فاصل خاص برئيس الخزينة و مكتب يضم واحد أو اثنين من الذين يسجلون المدفوعات بالإضافة إلي حيز لتحصيل الفواتير و أدراج لها أقفال و أرفف و أدراج و خزانات أمانات النزلاء . خزانات أمانات خاصة بالعاملين و تليفون و فتحة تهوية إذا لزم الأمر ، لوحة تشغيل التليفون عادة ما توضع قريبة من موظف الاستقبال حتى يستطيع تشغيله إذا احتاج الأمر ، في أحيان أخري في غرفة منفصلة قريبة من الصالة الرئيسية و التليفونات العمومية .إنذار الحريق يجب أن يكون في مكتب الاستقبال حيث يكون التواجد فيه (24) سعة متواصلة .
(5)	الصالة الرئيسية في الفندق (Lobby):
الأشياء الضرورية في "اللوبي" هي تليفون داخلي – تليفون عام – مراقبة عامة بالشاشات لدواعي الأمن – ساعة حائط – نتيجة Teleprinters – مكتب للرد علي الاستفسارات – مكاتب سياحية للرحلات – مكاتب طيران – مكتب تأجير سيارات – محلات – أماكن الجلوس و الانتظار – سكرتارية لخدمة النزلاء – مكتب خدمات – دورات مياه .
(6)	غرفة حفظ مقتنيات النزلاء:
في بعض الفنادق الصغيرة و المتوسطة حيث لا يكون اقتصاديا تعيين شخص مسئول بعينه عن المعاطف و حقائب النزلاء و الضيوف فيكتفون بوجود الحارس أو الأبواب و فنادق أخري تحرص علي وجود هذه الغرفة في الصالة الرئيسية بجانب المطاعم حتى نضمن سهولة الحركة و التعامل و يكون هناك منطقة أمام الكاونتر علي الأقل (120) سم حتى لا يكون هناك ازدحام . 
المطاعم
مقدمة:
تعد المطاعم من المنشآت الحيوية و الهامة في حياتنا حيث يزاول الإنسان فيها الكثير من الأنشطة و المتمثلة سواء في تناول الوجبات أو المشروبات ، أو قد يعقد فيها بعض من الاجتماعات أو اللقاءات تحت ما يسمي بغذاء أو عشاء عمل . لذا يجب أن يراعي في تصميم المطاعم كل ما هو جذاب و لافت للنظر .
و تتطلب دائما المطاعم مساحة أكبر ، و حيث أن الزائرين سيمكثون وقت قصيرا فكل مكان في المطعم يمكن أن يشغل عدة مرات في اليوم الواحد .

محددات و اعتبارات يجب مراعاتها عند تصميم المطاعم:
(1)	يترك بين كل صفين من الطاولات ذات الأربعة أشخاص ممر عريض للخدمة .
(2)	المساحة المخصصة لطاولة ذات أربعة أشخاص (2.20 * 2.4) متر .
(3)	المساحة المناسبة لكل شخص (1.34) م2 .
(4)	في بعض البلاد توضع طاولات بشكل موازي للجدار و هذه الوضعية تتواجد كثيرا في مراكز المنتزهات و في هذه الحالات فإن الشخص الذي يجلس بجوار الجدار لا يمكن أن يأخذ مكان أو يغادره إلا إذا وقف جاره و ذلك من أجل أن يحرر له مكانا .
(5)	تسمح الأركان بتوفير جيد للمكان و ذلك باستخدام :
(6)	أبعاد الطاولات المستطيلة
من أجل (2) شخص	0.625 * 0.8 م
من أجل (4) أشخاص	(0.85* .0.85) م أو (0.8 * 1.25) م
من أجل (6) أشخاص	0.8 * 1.75 م
من أجل (8) أشخاص	0.8 * 2.5 م
من أجل (12) شخص	0.8 * 3.75 م

(7)	أبعاد الطاولات الدائرية:
من أجل (2) شخص	قطر 0.6 م
من أجل (4) شخص	قطر 0.8 م
من أجل (6) شخص	قطر 0.9 م
من أجل (8) شخص	قطر 1.10 م
من أجل (10) شخص	قطر 1.25 م
من أجل (12) شخص	قطر 1.4 م
من أجل (14) شخص	قطر 1.55 م
من أجل ( 16) شخص	قطر 1.85 م
من أجل (18) شخص	قطر 2.20 م
من أجل (20) شخص	قطر 2.5 م

(8)	مع الطاولات المستديرة بقطر (0.85) متر يكون المكان المناسب لكل شخص (1.5*1.825) متر .
(9)	هناك أشكال مختلفة من الطاولات و الكاونترات و يحدد شكل هذه القطع احتياجات و شكل الفراغ و طبيعته أيضا فهناك طاولات مربعة و مستديرة و مستطيلة و علي شكل حرف (U) .
(10)	بالنسبة للخادمين لابد أن يكون مكان تواجدهم لا يؤثر و لا يزعج الزبائن .
(11)	يجب الاهتمام بالإضاءة و الديكور و التكييفات .
(12)	لا يفضل عمل مستويات في قاعة الطعام .
(13)	مكان دفع النقود يجب أن يكون عند الدخول أو في دور الخدمات أو علي اتصال بمساحة المطبخ .
(14)	بعض من المطاعم الخاصة يوجد بها بارات يتناول الشخص عليها بعض المشروبات قبل تناوله وجبته أو انتظاره لشخص ما ، و يصمم هذا البار بحيث يخدم عليها خادم خاص يتلقي الأوامر و ينفذها مباشرة .
(15)	هناك ما يسمي (Snack bar) و هو يصمم لتناول الوجبات الخفيفة و تكون الخدمة علي الكاونتر أو يأخذ الشخص الوجبة منه إلي مكان جلوسه و المكان المخصص لاعداد الوجبات يشغل مساحة (1.5 – 2) م2 .
(16)	أماكن الشرب و المقاهي تحتوي في أغلب الأحيان مقاعد ثابتة و يتم تسليم الطلبات فيها وسط المكان و الأكثر قربا من غرفة الخدمة .
(17)	بالنسبة لأعداد الخدم "الجارسونات" –يكفي خادم واحد إذا كنا لا نقدم إلا الأطباق السابقة (التجهيز أو التحضير) أما في حالة الأطباق و المشروبات فيجب حساب (1-2) خادم فأكثر .
(18)	النسبة المئوية لصالة الطعام بالنسبة إلي المساحة الإجمالية (25-50%) .
(19)	مساحة المطبخ فقط (15-25%) .
(20)	يتم الطبخ و غسيل الأطباق قدر الإمكان في طابق صالة الطعام .
تجزأ المساحة الإجمالية للمطبخ إلي :
•	خدمة .
•	طهو – شواء – حساء مركز – خضار .
•	لحوم مبردة –سلطات –فاكهة – سمك – مشروبات .
•	حلويات – مرطبات – مربيات – محليات .
•	غسيل الأطباق .
(21)	الزمن المتوسط لوجبة الطعام هو (20) دقيقة مما يدل علي أن المكان سيستخدم ثلاث مرات خلال ساعة واحدة .
(22)	الغرف الملحقة :مثل المراحيض أو الصالة المشتركة و غرفة تغيير الملابس للمستخدمين و تمديدات التدفئة و التكييف لا ينزع الزبائن فيها إلا القليل من الثياب في صالة لذا تلاحظ و جود حاملات للملابس أو المعاطف بسيطة علي الجدار كما يجب توفير مكان بسيط تحت الطاولات من أجل القبعات .
(23)	تتواجد أواني التحضير جزئيا تحت كونترات التوزيع فقط الكبير منها أما علي طاولات أمام المطبخ أو بجانب الجدار الأطول و من أجل المنشآت الكبير منها أما علي طاولات أمام المطبخ أو بجانب الجدار الأطول يجب عمل مدخل و مخرج متميزين كما يكون الصندوق عند المخرج .

مطاعم ذات الخدمة الذاتية:
تستعمل الخدمة الذاتية في حالة عدم توفير المستخدمين و في حالة المطعم أو التخديم السريع.
إن ضرورة تأمين الحركة السهلة للزبائن تتطلب سهولة في الدخول و في تناول الأطباق بطريقة تناول الأطعمة من منضدة الخدمة الذاتية وصولا إلي الصندوق و من إلي صالة الطعام و بعد ذلك إلي الخروج .
بالإضافة إلي سرعة الخدمة فإن تلك الطريقة تخلق جوا مستحبا لأن مدة المكوث في المطعم أقصر عنها في المطاعم العادية .
*باب الخدمة الموصل من المطبخ إلي المطعم :
هذا الباب مهم جدا و يجب أن ينفذ بطريقة علمية علي أساس القواعد العالمية في المقاسات و الارتفاع و التهوية و في جميع الأحوال عدم تسرب روائح المأكولات من المطبخ إلي المطعم و يتكون من الآتي :
(1)	بابين من جهة المطبخ من الخشب ضلفة واحدة لكل باب متحرك علي مفصلات مروحة واحدة للدخول من جهة المطبخ و الأخرى للخروج .
(2)	بابين من جهة المطعم من الخشب و متحرك علي مفصلات مروحة واحدة للدخول للمطعم يقابله عبر ممر صغير باب خروج المطبخ و الآخر للخروج من المطعم يقابله عبر ممر صغير الدخول إلي المطبخ .
أي في النهاية عدد (4) أبواب و تطبق المواصفات الواردة في بند النجارة و كذلك مقاس الفتحات .
(3)	الممر الفاصل بين الأبواب يفصله حائط مباني أو خشب علي شاسيه للفصل بين حركة الدخول و الخروج .
(4)	تركب مراوح تهوية محورية في سقف الممر و كذلك سبوت لايت للإضاءة .
(5)	أرضية الممر تتمشى مع أرضية المطبخ .
في حالة تواجد المطعم في منسوب مختلف عن منسوب المطبخ لا تطبق هذه القاعدة و يكتفي بعمل بابين بين منطقة الخدمة و بين المطعم واحد للدخول و الآخر للخروج مع عمل نظارة زجاج تكشف ما وراء الباب – علي أساس المحافظة لعدم تسرب روائح المأكولات إلي المطبخ .


----------



## midy (22 فبراير 2007)

*الفصل الثاني:*

الأعمال التنفيذية للمشروع

1-أعمال البنية الأساسية المتكاملة:
(1)	الطرق / التغذية بالمياه / الصرف / الإلكتروميكانيكية الخارجية .
(2)	أعمال المنشآت و المباني (الهيكل الإنشائي و تشطيباته) .
(3)	أعمال التنسيق الداخلي و التجهيزات .
(4)	أعمال الإلكتروميكانيكية الداخلية لجميع المباني و المناطق المفتوحة .
(5)	أعمال تنسيق المواقع .
(6)	أعمال الملاعب .
(7)	أعمال المارينا .

في حالة تواجد المشروع علي ساحل البحر يجب الأخذ في الاعتبار تنفيذ الأعمال باحتياطات واجب اتباعها .
(1)	وقاية المباني من عوامل التعرية و أجواء البحار باستخدام دهانات و بياض مقاوم للأجواء المحيطة.
(2)	استخدام مواد عازلة للمياه و الرطوبة و الحرارة و الأسقف و الأرضيات .
(3)	معالجة الموقع بالسدود و مجاري السيول أو كليهما لحماية المشروع من أخطار السيول .
(4)	الأخذ في الاعتبار اشتراطات الهيئات الصحية المحلية و العالمية .
(5)	اشتراطات وزارة السياحة .

فيما يلي الأعمال التنفيذية و تأثيرها المباشر علي التشغيل الفندقي :
(1)	الأرضيات – الأسقف – الحوائط .
(2)	النجارة .
(3)	تردد الصوت .
(4)	الحريق و الوقاية منه .
(5)	المعالجة المناخية للمباني .
(6)	الموقع العام .
1-الأرضيات / الأسقف / الحوائط .
أولا: الأرضيات:
(1)	أرضيات مدخل الفندق أن تكون من الرخام الجيد .
(2)	أرضيات منطقة الخدمة بما فيها الممرات نفضل أن تكون من السيراميك الغير قابل للاتساخ و له قدرة تحمل و كذلك بمناطق الأوفيسات .
(3)	أرضيات غرف النوم و المناطق العامة و الممرات الخاصة بالنزلاء نفضل أن تكون من الموكيت – بتصميم خاص .
و في المناطق الحارة أو المصايف تكون من السيراميك الجيد .
(4)	التراسات و الفراندات تكون من بلاط كسر رخام للأرضيات المكسية رخام و كذلك عمل وزرات سيراميك في الأماكن المكسية حوائط و أرضيات سيراميك أو قيشاني .
ملحوظة هامة :
يهمنا أن تكون الأرضيات علي منسوب واحد و الابتعاد عن الميول في حالة اختلاف المناسيب و هو عيب متكرر في أغلب المشروعات و تصدر منه حوادث كثيرة و متنوعة للنزلاء لذلك يجب تحديد الأماكن المطلوب لها وصلات أرضية صرف و خلافه عند صب الأرضيات و تلاحظ أن هذا العيب بين حمامات غرف النوم و الغرفة و كذلك بين الغرفة و الطرقات و بين المطابخ و الأوفيسات و صالات الطعام أو عند فواصل الأبنية .
ثانيا: الأسقف:
(1)	أسقف غرف النوم – دهانات عادية مع تشطيب ممتاز .
(2)	سقف مدخل الغرفة – تغطية السقف و تجليده في حالة وجود وحدة مناولة للتكييف أو دكت "مسار التكييف" .
(3)	أسقف حمامات الغرف يتم عمل سقف معلق لتغطية مسارات الكهرباء و التكييف (جهاز المناولة الهوائية) و خلافه _ و ذلك في حالة عدم وجود وحدة شباك مستقلة .
(4)	جميع أسقف المناطق العامة لاستقبال النزلاء يتم تغطيتها بأسقف معلقة لتغطية مسارات التكييف و الكهرباء و نفضل الأسقف الماصة للصوت – و يصمم لها رسم خاص بشكل خاص – ديكور يسمح بتركيب سماعات الإذاعة و شموع الاستشعار .. الخ .
(5)	أسقف ممرات و مناطق الخدمة يتم دهانها .
(6)	جميع الأسقف مقاومة للرطوبة و الصوت و الحريق .
ثالثا: الحوائط:
(1)	غرف النوم يمكن دهانها أو لصق ورق حائط أو تجليد جزء بخشب طبقا لتصميم الديكور .
(2)	مناطق استقبال النزلاء يمكن تجليدها بالرخام أو الدهان أو ورق حائط طبقا للتصميم .
(3)	أعمال الدهانات:
•	بصفة عامة يجب أن تكون البويات خالية من المواد الغريبة بحيث تسمح بعمل أوجه مستوية ملساء و يجب ألا تقل مدة الجفاف السطحي عن (8) ساعات و لا تزيد مدة الجفاف النهائي عن (24) ساعة .
•	لا يسمح بإضافة السوائل المجففة إلا بالقدر المناسب علي ألا تزيد نسبتها في الوجه النهائي عن 2.5%.
•	المعجون اللازم لأعمال بوية الزيت يعمل من زيت بذرة الكتان المغلي و الإسبيداج مع إضافة الزنك و اللون إذا لزم .
•	لا يسمح بدهان أي وجه من البوية قبل جفاف الوجه السابق عليه تماما .
•	عند دهان الأسطح الحديدية المعرضة للعوامل الجوية و مواجهة الهواء يجب غسلها بمحلول مجفف من حمض الفوسفوريك بنسبة (5%) و ذلك مساء اليوم السابق من السلقون أو أكسيد الزنك أو أكسيد الحديديك أو كرومات الزنك و تدهن بالفرشاة مع استعمال الدق و يلاحظ أن يغطي السطح بطبقة سميكة كافية للتغطية و يترك الوجه الأول لمدة (24) ساعة ثم يدهن الوجه الثاني بنفس الطريقة للوجه الأول ثم الوجه الثالث و الرابع بالطريقة العادية و استعمال اللون المطلوب .
•	في حالة فطريات أو عفن علي سطح تزال بالغسيل بمحلول نحاس نشادري يتكون من (6) جرام كرومات البوتاسيوم + (1) جرام محلول النشادر كثافته (0.88) + (10)لتر ماء .
(4)	المواصفات الخاصة بالسجاد "الموكيت" :
•	سجاد منسوج يحتوي علي (80%) صوف و (20%) ألياف صناعية علي أن تصنع خلفيته من ألياف صناعية منسوجة مقاومة للرطوبة و تتلخص المواصفات العامة كما يلي :
	نسيج السطح 80% صوف
20% نايلون
	ارتفاع الوبرة 9 مم
	عدد الصفوف لكل عرض يساوى (1)بوصة 10صفوف
	عدد الصفوف لكل طول يساوى (1)بوصة 11.4صف
	عدد العقد لكل بوصة تربيع 114
	وزن النسيج لكل بوصة تربيع 50
	الوزن الكلى لكل بوصة تربيع 96
	العرض 4 متر
ملحوظة:
يجب أن يكون النسيج منسوج بحيث تكون قوى الكهرباء الاستاتيكية مراقبة ومتحكم فيها في النسيج النايلون و زلك في المراحل الابتدائية في التصنيع .
يفضل أن يكون النايلون الداخل في صناعة السجاد من نوع الديبون .
•	الطريقة السفلية الوسائدية للسجاد (الأندلاير) عام .
قبل فرش وتركيب السجاد تستعمل طبقة سفلية من اللباد لتحقيق المواصفات المطلوبة –ألا تقل التخانة عن (0.357)بوصة و قابليته للاشتعال طبقا للمواصفات الأمريكية .
جميع الإكسسوارات و مواد اللصق و التثبيت طبقا لأصول الصناعة . 
(5)	أعمال التجاليد الخشبية :
•	يجب أن تكون من أخشاب الكونتر (18) مم طبقا للمواصفات العالمية الخاصة بذلك و مطابقة للمواصفات و الاستخدامات العامة و لتلصق عليها قشر أرو طبيعي أو جوز تركي طبيعي و يتم التكشيط بجميع الوحدات بالأرو الماسيف أو الزان طبقا لنوع القشرة المستخدمة و تكون اللحامات و للصق متطابقة علي الكونتر – طبقا لأصول الصناعة – وتركب الألواح الخاصة بالتجاليد بواسطة شاسيهات خاصة و ألواح تركيب من الخشب الموسكي طبقا للأصول الصناعية الخاصة باشتراطات النجارة و يكون سمك تلك الشاسيهات متناسب مع مقاسات و أوزان ألواح التجاليد علي ألا يقل السمك عن قطاعات .
•	و يتم تركيب ذلك علي علفات مثبتة علي الحائط مباشرة بقطاعات (1 ، 2) من الخشب الموسكي و المعزول بدهانات بوجهين من السلقون و يملأ بين شاسيه العلفات بياض تخشين من الأسمنت و الرمل .. الخ ثم يعزل ذلك بتغطيته بألواح من رولات النايلون مع مراعاة عمل ركوب بين كل لفافة لا يقل عن (15) سم من كل جهة علي أن تلصق الأحرف بشرائط اللصق لضمان العزل التام بين الحائط و العلفة و ألواح الحلية .
•	و لتحديد التصور الكامل للتجهيزات الفندقية يجب أن تتم دراسة أساسها الرسومات المعمارية لتحديد الفراغات لكل منطقة و هي دراسة مشتركة فندقية و ديكور و بناءا علية تبدأ دراسة التجهيزات الفندقية طبقا للتصور العام للتشغيل و تحديد البنود المطلوبة لاستكمال أعمال الديكور و هي الإكسسوارات المكملة للديكور و كذلك التجهيزات الفندقية بما يتفق مع مستوي و درجة المشروع السياحي .

2- النجارة:
(1)	الأبواب في جميع فتحات الفندق أو القرية السياحية:
أ‌.	أبواب صاج لجميع المداخل الرئيسية للخدمة و المخازن .
ب‌.	أبواب سيكوريت للمداخل الرئيسية للفندق و كذلك المحلات التجارية .
ت‌.	أبواب خشب عادي بدون تجاليد بمناطق الخدمة و المخازن مع الأخذ في الاعتبار عمل قدمة أسفل الضلفة من شرائح الألومنيوم بارتفاع (20) سم لحماية الباب من غسيل الأرضيات بالمياه .
ث‌.	أبواب خشب بتجليد قشرة أو فورمايكا أو دهانات طبقا للتصميم و هي الأبواب الخاصة بغرف النوم أو الصالات و مناطق استقبال النزلاء .
ج‌.	أبواب (أوكوديون) منطبقة لفصل صالة أو منطقة عن بعضها و في جميع هذه الأبواب تحدد نوعية خردوات الباب من مفصلات و خلافه بحيث تكون من نوعية جيدة الصنع حتى لا تعوق التشغيل و أن تكون من خامة غير قابلة للصدأ و كذلك المسمار .
ح‌.	الحد الأدنى لمقاسات الأبواب الداخلية :
عرض ارتفاع
•	العيادة الطبية 1.5 م 2.1 م
•	حجرة الكهرباء 2.0 م 2.1 م
•	حجرة الميكانيكا 2.0 م 2.1 م
•	جراجات و مخازن و خلافه 2.0 م 2.5 م
•	حمامات و دورات مياه و خلع ملابس 0.7م 2.1 م
و ما في حكمها
•	حجرات غرف النوم و المكاتب 0.9 م 2.1 م
خ‌.	الحد الأدنى لمقاسات الأبواب الخارجية
•	الشاليهات و غرف المكاتب .. الخ 0.9 م 2.1 م
•	حجرات و عناب الأجهزة الميكانيكية 1.8 م 2.5 م
د‌.	التشطيب ونوعية الخشب المصنع منه الأبواب يجب أن يكون علي مستوي ممتاز خالي العيوب.
ذ‌.	عمل حليات للأبواب الخشب (برور) بشكل هندسي جميل مع الأخذ في الاعتبار عمل مجري تخفي لحام الحوائط بالأبواب لتفادي عملية تنميل البياض عند التقائه بالخشب و نبين قطاع للبر المطلوب تثبيته علي الحلق .
ر‌.	اختيار القشرة يجب أن تكون مخاوية في الشكل و التصبيع و اللون .. الخ و إذا كانت قشرة مفجرة يتبع نفس الأسلوب من حيث اللون و الشكل .. الخ " أي تكون من صندوق واحد" .
ز‌.	في حالة الدهانات يكون الدهان علي مستوي راقي في التشطيب مع اختيار الألوان المناسبة لكل منطقة تحدد بمعرفة مصمم الديكور .
2- الوزرات الخشبية :
يتم تنفيذ الوزرات و كراسي البر للأبواب من نوعية الخشب الجيد و بشكل يعطي جمال لنهاية الحوائط تفرز من أعلا مجري بنفس أسلوب بروز الأبواب أما من أسفل يتم عمل مجري أخري لتثبت الباكتة الحابسة للسجاد ، و هذا ينطبق علي المناطق المفروشة سجاد أو موكيت فقط .
كما تفضل أن تكون الخطوط الرأسية للمبات للتوصيلات الكهربائية أسف الحوائط و يعمل لها بواطات علي خط الوزر لسهولة الكشف علي الأسلاك و التوصيلات علما بأن تنفيذ الخطوط الرئيسية للكهرباء جري العرف أن يكون مسارها أعلي الحوائط الأمر الذي يفقدها جمالها بفتحات بواطات و اتساخ الحوائط عند الكشف عليها الأمر الذي يتطلب إعادة دهان الحوائط بعد الكشف علي الأسلاك .
3- أبواب بين المطبخ و المطعم أو الكافيتريا :
يجب أن تكون الأبواب بين المطعم و المطبخ أو بين المطبخ و أي منطقة أخري مستقلة للنزلاء تكون الأبواب مزدوجة و بين البابين ممر به تهوية "شفاط" حتى لا تتسرب روائح المأكولات من المطبخ إلي هذه الأماكن .
4- كوالين الأبواب :
لها أهمية خاصة في التشغيل الفندقي تحدد و ترقم طبقا للتوزيع الأتي :
أ‌.	كوالين الأبواب الصاج لها شكل خاص و كل كالون له مفتاح خاص به ثلاث نسخ توزع كالأتي:
•	مدير الأمن .
•	مدير عام الفندق .
•	داخل مظروف مغلق و يحفظ بالخزانة العامة للفندق .
ب‌.	كوالين أبواب السيكوريت و لها شكل مميز و كل كالون له مفتاح خاص من ثلاث نسخ توزع كالأتي:
•	مدير الأمن .
•	مدير عام الفندق .
•	داخل مظروف مغلق و يحفظ بالخزانة العامة للفندق .
ت‌.	كوالين أبواب خشبية و تنقسم إلي قسمين :
•	كوالين مفاتيحها متداولة بين النزلاء و الاستقبال و العاملين بالأدوار "قسم الهاوس كيير" .
•	كوالين مفاتيحها متداولة بين المسئولين عند تشغيل مناطق استقبال النزلاء "المطاعم – البارات – الكافتيريا .. الخ "
•	كوالين مفاتيحها متداولة بين المسئولين عن مناطق الخدمات و المخازن .

لأهمية مفاتيح الغرف و المحافظة على تداولها للحد من السرقات والجرائم أنتجت الشركات المتخصصة في الكوالين نوعيه خاصة تساعد لتحقيق الهدف وهو الرقابة على تداول مفاتيح الكوالين .
يتم صنع الكوالين بما يخدم المقاول و من بعدة إدارة الفندق و عند تنفيذ المشروع يستخدم مفتاح ويسمى (مفتاح المقاول) و يستخدم طول مدة التشطيب و الفرش للمشروع .
تسلم المفاتيح الأصلية لمدي عام الفندق شخصيا .ويبدا المدير العام في كسر السنة الخاصة بمفتاح المقاول و في هذه الحالة يكون مفتاح المقاول غير صالح للاستعمال تلقائيا بعد كسر السنة (كسر السنة مجرد دخول المفتاح الأصلي داخل الكالون يتم كسر السنة ).
وتتم السيطرة على مفاتيح الكوالين طبقا للنظام الأتي .
(1)	الكنج -يفتح جميع ابواب الفندق .
(2)	ألما ستر يفتح مجموعة كوالين لخدمة نوعيه متجانسة للتشغيل .
(3)	مفتاح الباب .بفتح الباب المرقم برقمه فقط .
يمكن استخدام كاميرات تليفزيوني لفتح ألا بواب خاصة الأجنحة و هو نظام متقدم لرفاهية الإقامة –الفتح يتم أثناء إقامة النزيل و يتم من الداخل .
*ملخص النظام :
•	كاميرات تثبت على لباب من أعلي.
•	شاسيه تليفزيوني داخل الجناح "مكان جلوس النزيل أو بجوار السرير " .
•	جهاز لفتح الباب كهربائيا في حالة موافقة النزيل على دخول الطارق على الباب يضغط على مفتاح و يتم فتح الباب كهربائيا .
و هو نظام مكلف و نفظل استخدامه بالأجنحة المكونة من منسوبين أي دورين أو يزيد عن ثلاث غرف أو شقة كاملة أو شاليه أو فيلا ..الخ .

*أسلوب الكروت :
لكل كالون له عدة كروت ممغنطة بعد استعمال النزيل للكارت و عند مغادرته تضع المشرفة الكارت العام لإلغاء البرامج تمهيدا لتشغيل برنامج آخر لاستعمال نزيل جديد وفي هذه الحالة لا يفتح الباب إلا بكارت 
النزيل هذا بالإضافة إلى : 
•	كارت عام .
•	كارت ماستر لكل مجموعه .


----------



## midy (22 فبراير 2007)

*باقى الفصل التانى*

- تركيبات و توصيلات الكهرباء:
تشتمل علي جميع الأعمال الكهربائية المطلوبة بالمشروع و تنقسم إلى:
•	ضغط متوسط –(11)ك ف .
•	ضغط منخفض (220/380)ك.ف مع تركيب أجهزة تحسين معامل للقدرة 
•	تيار ضعيف .
و تتكون من عناصر رئيسية :
أ‌.	الشبكة الكهربائية الخارجية :
(1)	غرف المحولات ولوحات الضغط المتوسط (11)ك.ف .
(2)	شبكة الضغط المنخفض (220/380)ف .
(3)	شبكة الإنارة الداخلية .
(4)	المصدر الاحتياطي للتيار الكهربي –المولدات .
ب‌.	التوصيلات الداخلية :
جميع أنواع التوصيلات داخل مكونات المشروع وتشمل الأسلاك و المواسير و البواتات و النهايات التي تخدم .
(1)	مفاتيح الكهرباء .
(2)	البرايز الكهربائية .
(3)	مخارج التليفونات .
(4)	مخارج وبرايز الايريال المركزي .
(5) مخارج الإذاعة الداخلية .
(6)	الانزار بالحريق .
(7)	تغذية أجهزة التكييف و أجهزة مناولة الهواء .
ت‌.	لوحات التوزيع :
و هو عنصر أساسي للتحكم في التيار الكهربائي .و يجب أن يتم طبقا للتقسيم المعماري و مكونات المشروع و طاقة الأجهزة و الإنارة و خلافة :
(1)	لوحة توزيع رئيسية .
(2)	لوحة توزيع مناطق .
(3)	لوحة توزيع فرعية .
(4)	لوحة توزيع لكل غرفة و كل منطقة .
وفي جميع الظروف يجب ن تكون لوح التوزيع مزودة بقاطع أوتوماتيكي لقطع التيار تلقائيا بمفتاح تحكم في حالة حدوث أي عطل فني في أي توصيله من التوصيلات .
ث‌.	المحولات الكهربية :
و مهمة هذه المحولات أن تقوم بخفض الجهد من (11)ك.ف إلي (200/380)ك.ف و هو جهاز محول قوي مغمور بالزيت و التبريد بالهواء و يزود المحول بالأجهزة الآتية :
(1)	جهاز تغيير الجهد باليد و بدون حمل .
(2)	خزان لملئ الزيت يركب به زجاجة بيان .
(3)	أنبوبة مملوءة بالسبليكا جيل لامتصاص الرطوبة .
(4)	ترمومتر لقراءة درجة حرارة الزيت .
(5)	أرضي عمومي لحجرة لوحات التوزيع والمحولات .
ج‌.	شبكة الكابلات الأرضية للضغط المنخفض :
(1)	صناديق التوزيع (كوفريه) .
(2)	علب توصيل الكابلات الأرضية المسلحة .
(3)	كابلات الضغط المنخفض المسلحة .
(4)	مواسير الزهر أو الفخار أو الأسمنت لتركيب الكابلات داخلها في حالة مرورها تحت المباني أو الطرقات .
(5)	غرف تفتيش المواسير الزهر يسهل سحب و تغيير الكابلات بها .
ح‌.	مناسيب الأدوات الكهربية :
تركب الأدوات الكهربية علي المناسيب الآتية من سطح الأرضية النظيفة بعد تمام الأعمال .
(1)	مفاتيح الإنارة العادية الغاطسة في الغرف و الطرقات علي ارتفاع (135) سم .
(2)	البرايز في الغرف و البلكونات و المكاتب علي ارتفاع (30) سم .
(3)	البرايز داخل المطابخ و الأوفيسات و مناطق الخدمة والمأكولات علي ارتفاع (135) سم .
(4)	مخارج الإضاءة علي الحوائط تحدد طبقا لطبيعة توزيع الإضاءة داخل كل وحدة بما يتفق و التنسيق الداخلي للمشروع و كذلك الأسقف أما بالنسبة للحمامات تكون المخارج علي الحوائط بارتفاع (190) سم .
(5)	البرايز المركبة داخل الحمام تكون علي يمين الواقف أمام الحوض و تكون علي ارتفاع (160) سم و هي برايز الحلاقة و تقبل التشغيل علي (220) فولت و (110) فولت .
(6)	لوحات التوزيع حافتها السفلي علي ارتفاع (150) سم (اللوحات الداخلية للمناطق أو الغرف) .
خ‌.	وحدات الإضاءة :
تختلف الإضاءة من مكان إلي أخر طبقا لطبيعة استعمالات كل منطقة و عموما تقسم الوحدات طبقا للأتي:
(1)	الأباليك و تستخدم طبقا لتوزيع المنسق الداخلي في مناطق غرف النوم و المطاعم .
(2)	الأباجورات و اللامباديرات – و تستخدم طبقا لتوزيع المنسق الداخلي داخل مناطق غرف النوم و الصالونات و المكاتب الرئيسية .
(3)	الاسبوت لايت توزع بمداخل غرف النوم و الممرات و الصالونات و لمناطق استقبال النزلاء .
(4)	الفلورسنت – حمامات الغرف – و جميع مناطق الخدمة علي مستوي المشروع .
(5)	فوت لايت – يثبت علي (قايمة الدرج) لإنارة السلم الموجود بمناطق مظلمة .
(6)	كشافات المداخل الرئيسية أو الحدائق و حمام السباحة .

4- المصاعد و الروافع :
توجد عدة نوعيات من المصاعد لخدمة أغراض مختلفة وهي :
أ‌.	مصاعد الركاب :
تحتسب السرعات وعدد الركاب و عدد الوقفات لكل دور و عدد الأشخاص المطلوب خدمتهم للأدوار و يتم إعداد غرفة الآلات أعلي المبني – أما الكبائن تزود بتليفون و سماعة للإذاعة الداخلية و إضاءة تكفي للكبينة بالإضافة إلي تجليد السقف و الجوانب بمادة ديكور أو مرآة طويلة أو لوحة فنية .. الخ و تهوية صناعية تغلق الأبواب إلكترونيا .
ب‌.	مصاعد العفش :
يؤخذ في الاعتبار أحمال عفش النزلاء و مقاس مدخل الكابينة لدخول تريللا العفش و يزود بتليفون و إضاءة .
ت‌.	مصاعد الخدمة :
يؤخذ في الاعتبار مقاس عربة خدمة الأكل – و تريللا البياضات و تروللي الخدمة العامة .. الخ .
*مكونات المصعد :
(1)	الآلات و الأجهزة .
(2)	لوحة توزيع .
(3)	واير (حبال صلب للكبائن / و الأثقال) .
(4)	الكبائن – مجهزة تجهيز كامل – تليفون / لوحة إرشاد / مفاتيح إضاءة / إضاءة ..الخ .
(5)	الثقل .
(6)	أبواب المصاعد وقفة عند كل دور وتكون الكابينة مستوية مع أرضية الدور ويستحسن أن تعمل إلكترونيا .
(7)	مفتاح لكل دور للاستدعاء إلكترونيا .
(8)	علامات تبين مكان الكابينة بالأدوار .
كما يمكن استخدام المصاعد الهيدروليكية و هي تخدم حتى خمسة أو ستة أدوار .و فكرته مثل الكوريك الرافع للسيارات .
و هي منتجات شركات متخصصة في صناعة وتركيب و تشغيل و صيانة المصاعد و كل ما يهمنا أن يعمل المصعد بطريقة آلية دون تدخل العمالة فيها و دون عطل يترتب عليه إرباك المنشأ السياحي بما له من فوائد كثيرة و خدمة للنزلاء و العملاء .

6- اليفط و إعلانات بالنيون أو بالإضاءة :
تحدد شركة الإدارة شعار المشروع و يسلم إلي المصمم المعماري مع الأخذ في الاعتبار أسلوب الخط – العربي و اللاتيني – و بناءا عليه يتولي المصمم دراسة مكان و حجم اليفط الخارجية بما يعطي التمييز لقرائه اليفط علي مسافات متباعدة . و كذلك تصميم اليفط الخارجية و نوعية الخامات و أسلوب الإضاءة . و يمكن استخدام أكثر من خامة لليفط .


أ‌.	يفط علي الواجهة :
1-	يفط علي الواجهة و تكون في الغالب من النيون المصنع للإضاءة بأنابيب توضح الشعار و الاسم و تتكون من :
•	أنابيب من النيون المصنع طبقا لأشكال الحروف و الشعار .
•	كإبل توصيله كهربائية خاصة .
•	لوحة توزيع لليفط الخاصة بها مفاتيح للتحكم في الإنارة و الإطفاء .
2-	يفط نحاسية و تضاء من الخلف .
3-	يفط من البرسبكس (بلاستيك) و تضاء من الداخل .
علي أن يراعي في جميع الأحوال الابتعاد عن غرف النوم عند تثبيت الترانسات لعدم سماع صوت الذبذبات الذي يؤرق النزلاء و المقيمين بالغرف المجاورة للترانسات .
ب‌.	يفط علي مدخل القرية أو مدخل الفندق .
ت‌.	يفط إن أمكن علي مدخل كل منطقة .


التهوية الصناعية داخل مناطق
الخدمة و المطابخ

(1)	يتم تهوية حمامات الغرف بالإضافة إلي المناطق الخاصة بالخدمة و الدورات العمومية و ذلك بتركيب مراوح طرد تؤدي إلي المناور أو خارج المبني و جميعها يجب أن تكون مناطق لا تنبعث منها روائح مأكولات أو خلافه .
(2)	تهوية المطابخ و الأوفيسات من الهواء الساخن :
يتم تركيب مجموعة كاملة لسحب الهواء الساخن وهو عبارة عن برقع علوي يشكل بأشكال مختلفة و نوجز شرح للبرقع و المجاري الهوائية :
أ‌.	برقع من الصلب الذي لا يصدأ .
ب‌.	يراعي خلوه من الزوايا و الأطراف الحادة .
ت‌.	يتكون البرقع من الأتي :
•	يجهز كل برقع بمجري لتجميع الزيوت المتكاثفة الناتجة من عملية التبخر و ذلك لتصريفها بواسطة ماسورة قطر (4/3) بوصة كاملة بمحبس .
•	يجهز كل برقع بوحدات الإضاءة الذاتية من النوع المضاد للأبخرة ولا يتأثر بالأحماض و الزيوت و الحرارة .
•	يجهز كل برقع بمجموعة فلاتر للدهون و فلاتر عادية و يكون من النوع القابل للغسيل بسمك لا يقل عن (2) و يثبت جيدا في تجويف الصاج لبطن البرقع بحيث يمكن فكه بسهولة علي ألا تزيد سرعة الهواء علي سطح الفلتر عن (300) قدم / دقيقة و هي قطع تستهلك بسرعة و لابد من توافر قطع غيار كفي لسنة تشغيل أي (35%) من الكمية كاحتياطي .
ث‌.	يم تعليق البرقع علي منسوب (3) متر من الأرضية .
ج‌.	مجاري الهواء من الصاج المجلفن سمك (1.5) مم و الكيعان (2) مم علي ألا يقل نصف قطر الكوع من الداخل عن (1.5) مرة قطر الفرع الخاص به .
ح‌.	تزود مجاري الهواء الأفقية بفتحات نظيفة ذات أغطية محكمة و ذلك كل (20) قدم علي الأكثر شرط أن تكون قبل أو بعد كل كوع .
خ‌.	مراوح السحب من النوع الطارد المركزي و ذات سعة مناسبة تعمل علي حفظ استاتيكي مناسب طبقا للمسار المحدد بحيث لا تزيد السرعة عند مخرج المروحة عن (1800) قدم / دقيقة .
د‌.	تزود المروحة بمحرك كهربي يتم قفل الحكة بواسطة مجوعة خفض سرعة مع مفتاح بدء الحركة أوتوماتيكي بريليهات علي أن يتم التشغيل من داخل المطبخ .
ذ‌.	تكون مروحة السحب من النوع الذي يتحمل درجت الحرارة حتى درجة (600) ف .
ر‌.	يزود كل برقع بوسيلة للوقاية من الاشتعال أوتوماتيكيا و يدويا .

*المراوح الطاردة المركزية:
(1)	يجب أن تكون كل مروحة قادرة علي سحب كمية الهواء المطلوب سحبه بعد التغلب علي فقد الضغط الاستاتيكي خلال الأجزاء المختلفة التي تشتمل عليها مجموعة السحب و منها فلاتر التنقية – دنابر الموازنة – دنابر الحريق – مأخذ الهواء – مجاري … الخ .
(2)	يجب أن يكون جسم المروحة من النوع القابل للدوران و مزود بباب كشف محكم و كاملا بمانعات اهتزاز من نوع جيد .
(3)	يجب أن تكون المروحة متزنة استاتيكيا و ديناميكيا .
(4)	يجب أن تكون جميع أجزاء المروحة المتصلة مباشرة بتيار الهواء المطرود من النوع المقاوم للشرارة كما يتم معالجة هذه الأجزاء بثلاث طبقات من مادة معتمدة مقاومة للرطوبة و الأحماض .
(5)	يتم تركيب المروحة علي قاعدة معدنية بحيث يمكن التحكم في وضع المحرك و يجب أن تكون طاردات نقل الحركة من النوع المتغير بحيث يمكن التحكم في ضبط سرعة الدوران علي أن يتم اختيار طاردة نقل حركة لها قدرة تعادل (1.5) قدرة المحرك .
و يجب أن تشتمل مجموعة نقل الحركة علي حاجز واقي .
(6)	يجب أن يكون محرك المروحة من النوع التأثيرى ذو القفص السنجابي و أن يكون عازل الملفات من النوع الذي لا يتأثر بارتفاع درجة الحرارة أو الرطوبة و أن يتحمل التشغيل بصفة مستمرة و يكون قادرا علي إدارة الأجزاء المتحركة بكفاءة زيادة الحمل الواقع عليها .
(7)	يجب أن يكون المحركات مناسبة للجهد و التردد المنصوص علية بالمواصفات العالمية الكهربائية و أن تكون كاملة بالكونتاكتورو الأوثرلود .
(8)	يجب أن تشمل كل مروحة أو مجموعة مراوح علي تابلوة للتشغيل و التوصيلات اللازمة المناسبة لشدة التيار المار بها .
(9)	يتم إعداد بيان لمنحنيات الأداء لجميع المراوح .

*المراوح المحورية :
(1)	يجب أن تكون كل مروحة قادرة علي تحقيق كمية الهواء المطلوبة بعد لتغلب علي فقد الضغط الاستاتيكي بجميع الأجزاء المختلفة .
(2)	يجب أن تكون المراوح من النوع الصامت و ألا يزيد مستوي الصوت الناتج عن تشغيلها عن (30) ديسبيل علي مسافة (5) قدم من المصدر .
(3)	بالنسبة للمراوح المركبة بمجاري الهواء يجب أن تشمل علي عدد (2) مخفض للصوت قبل وبعد المروحة و يجب أن تركب المروحة علي مانعات اهتزاز من نوع جيد معتمد .
(4)	يجب أن تكون جميع المحركات مناسبة للجهد و التردد و مطابقة للمواصفات العالمية للكهرباء و يجب ألا تزيد سرعة المحرك عن (700) لفة / دقيقة و يكون كاملا بجهاز التحكم في سرعة الدوران .
(5)	يجب أن تكون المروحة المتزنة اساتيكيا و ديناميكيا و أن تكون الريش من النوع المتحرك .
(6)	يجب أن يكون المحرك من النوع التأثيري و أن يكون عازل ملفات من النوع الذي لا يتأثر ارتفاع درجة الحرارة أو الرطوبة و أن يتحمل التشغيل بصفة مستمرة دون زيادة في الحمل الواقع عليه .
(7)	يجب أن تشمل كل مروحة أو مجموعة مراوح علي تابلوة للتشغيل و يكون كاملا بأجهزة الحماية و القياس و مفتاح التشغيل و التوصيلات الكهربائية اللازمة بقطاعات مناسبة لشدة التيار المار بها .
(8)	يتم إعداد بيان بمنحنيات الأداء لجميع المراوح .

*تكييف الهواء :
عند دراسة أجهزة تكييف الهواء المركزي يجب تحديد المناطق المطلوب تكييفها و المناطق المطلوب تهويتها و في جميع الأحوال يقسم الفندق أو المشروع إذا كانت قرية سياحية أو خلافه إلي جزأين – جزء لأماكن تستقبل و تتعامل مع النزلاء و الأخر للخدمات و نوجز فيما يلي أمثلة لذلك .
1-الأماكن المطلوب لها تكييف :
(1)	غرف النوم أو الشاليهات (يمكن فصلها في حالة تزويدها بوحدات مستقلة) .
(2)	بهو المدخل و قاعة الاستقبال و الصالونات .
(3)	كاونتر الاستقبال .
(4)	المكاتب الأمامية .
(5)	المطعم الرئيسي .
(6)	الكافتيريا .
(7)	البار .
(8)	الصالونات و صالات الحفلات .
(9)	المطاعم الرئيسية و الخاصة .
(10)	الصالات و الصالونات متعددة الأغراض .
2-الأماكن المطلوب لها تهوية مركزية :
جميع مناطق الخدمة المطلوب تهويتها .

*نظم أجهزة التكييف الهواء المركزي :
نوجزها باختصار شديد (حيث أن مثل هذا الموضوع لا يهم كثيرا الفندقيين أو المعماريين و له تخصص منفصل لحساب طاقة الأجهزة و وحدات مناولة الهواء) و كل ما يهمنا أن تكون مسارات المواسير و الدكتات داخل مناور يسهل صيانتها و بالنسبة لأجهزة مناولة الهواء أن تكون مثبتة جيدا و لا تحدث صوتا و يمكن تغطيتها و الكشف عليها بسهولة لاصلاح أعطالها .
(1)	وحدات مركزية لانتاج المياه المثلجة صيفا .
(2)	مبدلات حرارية لتسخين المياه باستخدام البخار المتولد من أجهزة الغلايات .
(3)	مجموعة طلمبات مياه مثلجة أو مياه ساخنة تدفع المياه المثلجة و الساخنة داخل شبكة مواسير صلبة معزولة تصل إلي جميع وحدات مناولة الهواء المنتشرة بالمبني .
(4)	وحدات مناولة الهواء توزع علي مستوي الفندق داخل كل غرفة و داخل كل منطقة بما يسهل السيطرة عليها و التحكم فيها أو تتم حساباتها بمعرفة المتخصصين طبقا للسطح المطلوب تكييفه و كما سبق لنا و شرحنا أن كل ما يهمنا أن تكون مثبتة جيدا بحيث لا يصدر منها صوتا يقلق راحة النزلاء و المترددين علي هذه المناطق .
نسب تغير الهواء وتجديده بهواء نقي داخل مناطق الخدمة و هي نسب دولية يجب مراعتها .
•	عنابر الغلايات تجدد كل (4)دقائق .
•	غرف الأجهزة الهندسية و الورش تجدد كل (2)دقائق .
•	عنبر المغسلة تجدد كل (3)دقائق .
•	أماكن تغيير الملابس و اللوكرز تجدد كل (5)دقائق .
•	دورات المياه الخاصة و العامة تجدد كل (5)دقائق .
•	المخازن – عموم المخازن تجدد كل (8)دقائق .
هذا مع الأخذ في الاعتبار أن تكون براقع سحب الأبخرة من المطابخ تطابق النسب العالمية المتعارف عليها.

*نظام أجهزة الوحدات المنفصلة – شباك :
في الغالب تركب في الأجهزة في القري السياحية بالشاليهات أو المباني المنفصلة عن المبني الرئيسي مثل سكن المديرين أو العاملين أو المكاتب … الخ .
و نلخص مهمة وحدات مناولة الهواء في الأتي :
(1)	تنقية و ترشيح الهواء من الشوائب و الأتربة العالقة به بمرشحات .
(2)	تبريد و نزع الرطوبة من الهواء الطب الساخن صيفا و كذلك تسخين الهواء و ترطيبه شتاء و يتم ذلك تلقائيا .
(3)	توزيع الهواء المكيف من خلال شبكة من ممرات الهواء .
(4)	سحب الهواء الراجع من الأماكن المكيفة .
*نظام التهوية :
يعتمد نظام التهوية علي الإمداد بالهواء النقي المرشح بواسطة مراوح مركزية من خلال ممرات الهواء يتم سحب الهواء بواسطة مراوح أخري سواء طاردة مركزية أو محورية .
*الغرض من تكييف الهواء و التهوية :
الغرض من تكييف الهواء و التهوية هو المحافظة علي الهواء النقي بما يتفق و أسس القواعد العلمية المعمول بها و المحافظة علي نسبة الحرارة و الرطوبة صيف و شتاءا .
يجب أن تحتفظ جميع الأماكن المكيفة بدرجات الحرارة و لرطوبة الآتية :
•	صيفا 76 درجة ف بالترمومتر الجاف +2 .
-5 %رطوبة نسبة +5% .
•	شتاء 72 درجة ف بالترمومتر الجاف +2 .
50% رطوبة نسبة +5% .
و في جميع المناطق و داخل الغرف يتم توزيع الهواء متعادلا ليعطي درجة حرارة و رطوبة كافية و مماثلة و دون حدوث أية تيارات داخلية و ألا تزيد سعة الهواء عن 50 قدم / دقيقة في مستوي التنفس .
يجب أن يجدد الهواء 5 قدم 3/ق لكل فرد أو 1.5 مرة في الساعة أيهما أكبر .
*مستوي الصوت :
يجب ألا يزيد مستوي الصوت الناتج عن الأجهزة داخل الأماكن المكيفة عن 35 ديسبيل مع مراعاة قياس مستوي الصوت بجهاز جنرال راديو للصوت علي شبكة 40 ديسبيل و ذلك علي بعد متر واحد من مخرج الهواء .
*الأجزاء الرئيسية لتكييف الهواء المركزي :
(1)	وحدات التبريد المركزي من الطراز الترددي كاملة بالكباسات و المكثفات الهوائية و مبردات المياه و أجهزة التحكم و أجهزة قياس و جميع الملحقات و خلافه .
(2)	المبادلات الحرارية و لوازمها للتدفئة .
(3)	شبكات مواسير المياه المثلجة و المسخنة .
(4)	طلمبات المياه المثلجة و طلمبات المياه المسخنة .
(5)	مكيفات الهواء و السحب و الهواء الخارجي .
(6)	شبكات مجاري الهواء و العزل و مخارج الهواء و موانع الصوت .
(7)	أجهزة التحكم والوقاية .
(8)	أجهزة القياس .

*المعالجة المناخية للمباني:
1-عام:
يراعي المصمم الظروف المناخية المختلفة المؤثرة بالموقع و مدي تأثيرها علي المباني في فصول السنة المختلفة و يستند المصمم علي تسجيل المعلومات المناخية المختلفة من درجات الحرارة وفروق الدرجات صباحا و ليلا و تأثير البيئة من ناتج الأتربة و عواصف الرمال و الرياح و الرطوبة و تأثير أشعة الشمس المباشرة و خلافه من مؤثرات مناخية .
و علي المصمم أن يذكر مدة تأثير تلك العوامل و المؤثرات المناخية علي مواد النهو و التشطيبات المختلفة للوصول إلي مستوي الراحة للإنسان سواء بالأماكن و الأبنية المغلقة أو الممرات المفتوحة و النصف مغطاة أو الأماكن العامة المفتوحة أو المغلقة لكي نضمن للرواد مناخ معتدلا صيفا و شتاءا .
2-العزل الحراري :
يجب مراعاة استخدام العزل الحراري في جميع الأسطح و الحوائط إذا تطلب ذلك للوصول إلى المعدلات المطلوبة .


----------



## midy (22 فبراير 2007)

الحريق و الوقاية منه

*غرفة الأجهزة بالإنذار بالحريق :
إعداد غرفة للإنذار بالحريق متصلة بشموع الاستشعار المثبتة بأسقف مناطق الفندق و هي شبكة كاملة تغطي جميع المناطق المغطاة بالمشروع . و تقسم اللوحة بحيث تبين مكان الحريق و ذلك بواسطة توصيلات تصل إلى غرفة أجهزة الإنذار بالحريق .علي يتم تشغيل جرس الإنذار بحيث لا يتوقف عن العمل إلا بعد زوال الحريق و التخلص من الأدخنة .
يمكن تجميع أكثر من غرفة في مكان واحد لتكون غرفة واحدة طبقا لحجم الأجهزة و طاقة المشروع و سوف نستعرض في شرح المناطق الواردة بالباب الثالث الخاص بالتجهيزات الفندقية توزيع الأجهزة علي مستوي المشروع و أن تكون هذه الغرف مكيفة لعدم إتلاف الأجهزة الإلكترونية .

*الحريق والوقاية منه:
عند إعداد التصميم المعماري يؤخذ في الاعتبار عمل سلالم هروب عند نهاية الطرقات و كذلك وضع التصميم المناسب بما يساعد علي الهروب و عدم حبس النزلاء نتيجة الأدخنة الناتجة من الحرائق أي أن كل يكون لها فتحتين مدخل رئيسي و باب هروب .
يصمم المبني بحيث يكون مشوار الهروب من أي نقطة واقعة في دور أو طابق ما إلي أقرب مخرج هروب لا تزيد عن (25)متر .
جدول يوضح مقاومة المباني للحرائق :
المنطقة	الزمن الأدنى لمقاومة الأدخنة و اللهب و الحريق موضحا بالساعة
حوائط خارجية
أبواب و أرضيات	حوائط داخلية
العيادة الطبية – المكاتب – الشاليهات – غرف النوم – قاعة الاحتفالات – المطعم و الكافتيريا و البار و بهو الفندق .. الخ	1	-
المخازن المختلفة	1	1
محطات و غرف الكهرباء و التكييف .. الخ	2	-
الأرضيات جميعها	1	-
حوائط حجرات غلايات المياه و ما في حكمها	1	-


*تركيبات وتوصيلات أجهزة الحريق :
يراعي أن ينفذ المصمم الاشتراطات العامة للحريق (مصلحة الدفاع المدني و الاشتراطات المذكورة هي المواصفات البريطانية (476) الباب (13.4) و نذكر فيما بعض ما يهمنا في الإنشاءات الفندقية .
(1)	شبكة لمواسير الحريق .
(2)	حنفية إطفاء حريق تركب علي الحائط (2.5) بوصة .
(3)	دولاب صاج مجلفن سمك (8/1) بوصة بمقاس (1) م * (0.8) م و عمق (0.35) م و له باب من الزجاج (3) مم مكتوب عليه حريق باللغتين العربية و الأجنبية .
(4)	خرطوم إطفاء بطول (30) م و له عدد (2) لاكور و (باشبوري) بطول (0.45) م و يركب الخرطوم و الباشبوري داخل الدولاب .
(5)	حنفية إطفاء حريق تركب تحت الأرض (2.5) بوصة و لها لاكور عند الشقة لتركيب خراطيم رجال الإطفاء .
يؤخذ في الاعتبار عند التصميم المعماري أن يكون لكل منطقة باب للمدخل و باب للهروب أي مدخلين و في الأدوار المتكررة و مهم جدا إشارات بلوح إرشادية تبين سهم في اتجاه باب الهروب باللغتين العربية و الإنجليزية .
هذا بالإضافة إلي الأجهزة الخفيفة و هي عبارة عن 
(1)	جهاز بودرة لمقاومة الحريق – رغوي .
(2)	جهاز لمقاومة احتراق الأسلاك و الكابلات الكهربائية .
(3)	جهاز رغوي علي عجل كبير لاستخدامه بمناطق خدمة الفندق أو المشروع .
و يتبع النظام المعمول به دوليا هو نظام الإطفاء الذاتي كذلك نظام الإنذار بالحريق بما يكفل سلامة المنشأ من الحريق .
يركب جهاز الإنذار بالحريق و هو عبارة عن لوحة عمومية تركب بجوار السويتش مقسمة إلي مناطق الإنذار و جرس يظل يعمل حتى تلافي الحريق .

*تصنيف كواشف الحريق التلقائية:
1.	تصنيف كواشف الحريق التلقائية من حيث استشعار ظواهر الحريق :
تصنف كواشف الحريق التلقائية من حيث ظاهرة الحريق التي تستشعرها إلي :
أ‌.	كواشف حرارة .
ب‌.	كواشف دخان .
ت‌.	كواشف لهب .
2.	تصنيف كواشف الحريق التلقائية من حيث نطاق العمل :
تصنف كواشف الحريق التلقائية من حيث نطاق العمل إلي :
أ‌.	كواشف موضعية و في هذا النوع من الكواشف تكون أداة الاستشعار مركزة في موضوع معين .
ب‌.	كواشف خطية و في هذا النوع من الكواشف يكون الاستشعار مستمرا علي طول مسار العين .
أولا: كواشف الحرارة :
تنقسم كواشف الحرارة إلي نوعين رئيسين من حيث نطاق العمل هما :
أ‌.	كواشف الحرارة الموضعية : يتأثر كاشف الحرارة الموضعي بطبقة الهواء الساخن المجاورة له مباشرة.
ب‌.	كواشف الحرارة الخطية : يتأثر كاشف الحرارة الخطي بطبقة الهواء الساخن المجاورة لأي جزء منه علي طول مساره .
* كلا نوعي كواشف الحرارة المذكوران سابقا ينقسم إلي نوعين رئيسين هما :
1.	كاشف درجة الحرارة الثابتة : وهو يستشعر درجة الحرارة الثابتة المحددة .
2.	كاشف معدل الارتفاع في درجة الحرارة :و هو يستشعر معدل الارتفاع السريع في درجة الحرارة.
* تصنف كواشف الحرارة من حيث قابليتها للرجوع إلي وضع التشغيل إثر كشفها عن حريق إلي :
1.	كواشف غير قابلة للترجيع :و هي الكواشف التي تتلف فيها أداة الاستشعار إثر كشفها عن الحريق ، مثل كواشف الحرارة الموضعية التي تعمل بالوصلة المنصهرة .
2.	كواشف قابلة للترجيع : و هي الكواشف التي لا تتلف فيها أداة الاستشعار إثر كشفها عن الحريق و تنقسم إلي نوعين : 
•	كواشف قابلة للترجيع يدويا : و يلزم فيها ترجيع الجهاز يدويا و ضبطه في وضع الاستعداد للتشغيل .
•	كواشف ذاتية الترجيع : وهي تعود ذاتيا لوضعها قبل الكشف عن الحريق و تصبح في وضع الاستعداد للتشغيل دون تدخل بشري .
ثانيا: كواشف الدخان :
تنقسم كواشف الدخان من حيث نطاق العمل إلي نوعين هما :
أ‌.	الكواشف الموضعية :
و تنقسم من حيث كيفية استشعار الدخان إلي الأنواع الآتية :
1.	كواشف دخان أيونية : يعمل هذا النوع بتأين الهواء ويستجيب أكثر لجسيمات الدخان غير المرئية (أقل من ميكرون واحد) و التي تنتج عن الاحتراق المصحوب بلهب Flaming Combustion.
2.	كواشف دخان بصرية : و يعمل هذا النوع بفعل الإعتام الناتج عن اعتراض الدخان لأشعة ضوئية مسلطة علي خلية كهروضوئية داخل الكاشف .
و يستجيب هذا النوع أكثر لجسيمات الدخان المرئية (أكثر من ميكرون واحد) مثل التي تنتج من الاحتراق المتوهج الغير مصحوب بلهب Smoldering Combustion .
3.	كواشف دخان بالعينة الهوائية :و هي تعتمد علي سحب لعينات من الهواء من خلال أنابيب بها ثقوب في المنطقة المحمية التي يغطيها الكاشف ، والذي يقوم بتحليلها بحثا عن وجود الدخان فيها .
و يعتبر كل كاشف بمثابة كاشف موضعي من حيث تطبيق المتطلبات الخاصة بالمكان و المسافات البينية لكواشف الدخان الواردة .
ب‌.	كاشف الدخان الخطي :
يعرف هذا النوع بكاشف الدخان ذو الحزمة الشعاعية و يعتمد تشغيل هذا النوع علي الإعتام الناتج عن اعتراض الدخان للحزمة الشعاعية .
ثالثا: كواشف اللهب :
تعتمد هذه الكواشف في كشفها للحريق علي استشعار الطاقة الإشعاعية المنبعثة من اللهب .
كواشف اللهب مناسبة للكشف عن الحرائق التي تتكون فيها ألسنة اللهب في المراحل الأولي للحريق كحرائق المواد القابلة للالتهاب .
تنقسم كواشف اللهب إلي نوعين رئيسين هما :
أ‌.	كواشف الأشعة فوق البنفسجية المنبعثة من اللهب .
ب‌.	كواشف الأشعة تحت الحمراء المنبعثة من اللهب .
رابعا: الكواشف المزدوجة :
هي الكواشف التي تعتمد في عملها علي استشعار أكثر من ظاهرة من ظواهر الحريق ، مثل الكواشف التي تجمع بين استشعار الحرارة و استشعار الدخان و الكواشف التي تجمع بين طريقتين استشعار درجة الحرارة الثابتة و معدل الارتفاع في درجة الحرارة .


المتطلبات الفنية
لأنظمة الكشف و الإنذار عن الحريق

أسس اختيار و تركيب الكواشف :
(1)	يتوقف اختير أنواع الكواشف علي نتائج دراسة العوامل الآتية :
أ‌.	طبيعة المواد القابلة للاشتعال أو التجهيزات المطلوب حمايتها .
ب‌.	طبيعة و ظروف الموقع المراد حمايته .
ت‌.	خواص الكواشف و مدي ملاءمتها لمكان التركيب و مدي حساسيتها لظواهر الحريق المحتمل حدوثه ، و ذلك بهدف إعطاء إنذار مبكر قدر الإمكان .
(2)	اختيار أنواع الكواشف يستلزم توافر الخبرة و التقدير السليم لكل العوامل المؤثرة بالموقع الماد حمايته ، و يختلف الاختيار طبقا لظروف كل حالة ، و قد يحتاج الأمر في بعض الحالات إلي استخدام أكثر من نوع واحد من الكواشف .
(3)	يراعي في اختيار أنواع الكواشف تقليل احتمال صدور الإنذارات الكاذبة إلي أدني حد ممكن ، و علي سبيل المثال لا يجوز تركيب الكواشف التي تستشعر معدل ارتفاع في درجات الحرارة بالمواقع المعرضة لمتغيرات مفاجئة في درجات الحرارة خلال تشغيلها العادي ، مثل المطابخ و غرف الغلايات ، و علي سبيل المثال أيضا فان كواشف اللهب التي تستشعر الأشعة فوق البنفسجية يمكن أن تعطي إنذارات كاذبة إذا ما تم تركيبها في مواقع تجري فيها عمليات اللحام بالكهرباء . أيضا كواشف الدخان تعد غير مناسبة لتأمين المواقع المخصصة للتدخين و المطابخ و ما شابه ذلك إذا كانت لها درجة حساسية عالية .
(4)	لا يجوز تركيب كواشف تستشعر ظواهر حريق معينة إذا كانت هذه الظواهر تحدث في الموقع في الظروف العادية دون حروق .
(5)	يراعي أن زمن الاستجابة يكون أطول للكواشف التي تعمل عند درجات حرارة ثابتة في الأماكن الباردة عنه في الأماكن الحارة ، نظرا للوقت اللازم لرفع درجة الحرارة للجو المحيط بالكاشف إلي درجة التشغيل ، بينما تستغرق الكواشف التي تستشعر معدلات الزيادة في درجة الحرارة نفس زمن الاستجابة للحريق سواء كان في الأماكن الباردة أو الحارة .
(6)	يجب أن تكون الكواشف مناسبة للاستخدام في الغرض الذي ستركب لأجله طبقا لتعليمات الجهة الصانعة .

متطلبات عامة لتركيب الكواشف :
(1)	يجب ن يشتمل الكاشف الموضعي أو قاعدته علي مبين يوضح حاله التشغيل العادي و حالة الاستجابة للمؤثر .
(2)	بالنسبة للكواشف الموضوعة في مجاري التهوية و التكييف أو في الأماكن غير الظاهرة ،يجب أن يكون المبين منفصلا عن الكاشف و موضوعا في أقرب مكان ظاهر و موضحا بلافتة مثبتة علي الحائط أو السقف ،يجب أن تكون هذه الكواشف مركبه بطريقة يسهل معها إجراء الصيانة الدورية .
(3)	بالنسبة للكواشف التي تركب بالأماكن التي تكون في متناول أيدي الأفراد ،فيجب أن تتوافر لها وسيلة تثبيت خاصة بحيث لا يمكن نزعها بمعرفة غير المتخصصين .
(4)	يجب أن تثبت الكواشف جيدا دون الارتكاز علي التوصيلات .كما لا يجوز غائرة .
(5)	يجب أن تركب الكواشف طبقا للاشتراطات و تعليمات التركيب الصادة عن الجهة الصانعة .
(6)	لا يجوز تركيب الكواشف إلا بعد الانتهاء من التشطيبات الداخلية للمبني و ذلك ما لم تكون من الأنواع المحمية ضد الأتربة و المواد الغريبة .
(7)	يجب أن تكون أماكن تركيب الكواشف محددة علي الرسومات التصميمية و التنفيذية للنظام .
(8)	تحدد المسافات البينية للكواشف طبقا للتعليمات الصادرة من الجهة الصانعة بشط ألا تزيد عن الحدود القصوى الموضحة في هذا الجزء من الكود ، و تسمي المسافة البينية المحددة في تعليمات الجهة الصانعة بالمسافة البينية الموصوفة للكاشف . كما تسمي مسافة تباعد الكواشف عن الحوائط و المحددة في تعليمات الجهة الصانعة بمسافة تباعد الموصوفة .
(9)	و يمكن تخفيض المسافات الموصوفة للكواشف بهدف تحقيق أي من الأغراض الآتية :
أ‌.	اختصار زمن الاستجابة .
ب‌.	استجابة الكاشف لحرائق أصغر .
ت‌.	التوافق مع الشكل الهندسي للموقع المطلوب حمايته .
ث‌.	اعتبارات خاصة مثل حركة التيارات الهوائية أو وجود موانع أخري .
(10)	في حلة الحاجة إلي تغطية مبني بالكامل بنظام الكشف عن الحريق فيجب تركيب الكواشف في جميع الغرف و المخازن و أنفاق الكابلات و الأماكن التي فوق الأسقف المعلقة و أسفل الأرضيات المرفوعة Raised Floors كالمستخدمة في غرفة الحواسب الآلية . و تستثني الأماكن التي فوق الأسقف المعلقة من وضع الكواشف بها إذا كانت لا تحتوي علي مواد قابلة للاشتعال و كان السقف المعلق مقاما و مركبا كسقف مقاوم للحريق أو إذا كان ارتفاع الفراغ الواقع بين السقف الإنشائي و السقف المعلق لا يزيد عن (10) سم .
(11)	تعامل الأماكن التي فوق الأسقف المعلقة و التي تحت الأرضيات المرفوعة كغرف منفصلة و يتم تحديد المسافة البينية بين الكواشف طبقا لطبيعة الأسقف بالكيفية الموضحة في البنود التالية الخاصة بمتطلبات تركيب الكواشف بأنواعها المختلفة . و يراعي أن تركب الكواشف بحيث تكون في الوضع الطبيعي لها الذي اختبرت فيه .

المتطلبات الخاصة بتركيب كواشف الحرارة :
(1)	يجب أن يراعي في تركيب الكواشف الحرارة و حركة التيارات الهوائية داخل المبني حيث أن مواجهة الكواشف لتيارات الهواء المتجددة تقلل من استجابتها نتيجة لتبدد الحرارة و قد يستلزم الأمر تركيب كواشف إضافية في الأماكن التي يتجدد فيها الهواء أكثر من أربع مرات في الساعة و لا يجوز تركيب الكواشف في ملتقى الهواء المندفع من أنظمة التهوية و التكييف و بصفة عامة يجب ألا تقل المسافة بين الكاشف و مخرج الهواء عن (1) متر . 
(2)	يجب أن يؤخذ في الاعتبار في توزيع كواشف الحرارة أن سرعة استجابة الكاشف تزداد كلما كان أقرب إلي مصدر الحريق و بناء علي ذلك يجب علي المصمم النظام في حالة استخدامه لكواشف الحرارة أن يضع في الاعتبار حجم الحريق المحتمل و كمية الحرارة التي يمكن أن تتكون قبل صدور الإنذار .
(3)	كواشف الحرارة التي تعمل عند درجات الحرارة المحددة يجب ألا تقل درجة حرارة تشغيلها عن درجة الحرارة العادية للمكان المطلوب حمايته + (14) درجة مئوية و لا تزيد عن درجة الحرارة العادية للمكان المطلوب حمايته + (28) درجة مئوية .
(4)	يجب ألا يزيد ارتفاع كواشف الحرارة عن (9) م من الأرضية في الأجواء المتوسطة و لا عن (6) متر في الأجواء ذات درجات حرارة مرتفعة إلا إذا نصت تعليمات الجهة الصانعة علي ارتفاعات أكبر .
(5)	يجب أن تكون الكواشف متوافقة مع نوع النظام و مع لوحة البيان و التحكم .
(6)	يجب أن تركب كواشف الحرارة الموضوعية بحيث تتباعد أداة الاستشعار عن السقف بمسافة لا تزيد عن (50) مم .
(7)	يجب توضيح درجة حرارة تشغيل كواشف الحرارة بمستندات التصميم .
(8)	تركب كواشف الحرارة الموضوعية تحت الأسقف بحيث تكون بعيدة عن الحوائط بمسافة لا تقل عن (10) سم كما يمكن تركيبها علي الحوائط بحيث تكون بعيدة عن السقف بمسافة تتراوح بين (10 – 30) سم وفي جميع الأحوال يجب الرجوع إلي تعليمات الجهة الصانعة .
(9)	يمكن زيادة المسافات البينية للكواشف الموضوعية في الأماكن ذات المسقط الأفقي غير المنتظم و الممرات التي لا يزيد عرضها عن (5) متر بشرط ألا تزيد المسافة بين أي نقطة في المساحة المحمية و بين أقرب كاشف عن (70%) من المسافة البينية الموصوفة .
(10)	تركيب كواشف الحرارة الموضعية تحت الأسقف الأفقية المستوية :
أ‌.	يجب ألا تزيد المسافة البينية لكواشف الحرارة الموضعية عن (7) متر ، و لا تزيد المسافة الأفقية بين أي نقطة في المساحة المحمية و بين أقرب كاشف عن (5.3) متر ، و في جميع الأحوال يجب الرجوع إلي تعليمات الجهة الصانعة .
ب‌.	في حالة وجود قواطيع غير كاملة ، بحيث كان السقف يرتفع عنها بمسافة لا تزيد عن (45) سم ، فيجب دراسة كل حيز بين القواطيع بصورة منفصلة .
(11)	تركيب كواشف الحرارة الموضعية تحت الأسقف المائلة المستوية :
أ‌.	بالنسبة للأسقف المائلة في اتجاه واحد ، يتم توزيع الكواشف علي المساحة المسقطة أفقيا للسقف.
ب‌.	إذا كان ميل السقف أكبر من (8:1) فيكون تركيب الكاشف الأقرب للقمة علي بعد أفقي لا يزيد عن (90) سم للقمة .
ت‌.	الأسقف التي لا يزيد ميلها عن (4%) تعامل علي أنها أفقية .
ث‌.	بالنسبة للأسقف المثلثية (ذات الضلعين المائلين) ، يتم توزيع الكواشف الموضعية علي المساحة المسقطة أفقيا للسقف مع مراعاة أن يكون تركيب كواشف القمة في نطاق حيز محصور بين القمة و بين خط أفقي يتقاطع مع كل من الضلعين المائلين عند بعد أفقي لا يزيد عن (90) سم من القمة .
(12)	بالنسبة للأسقف المحمولة علي كمرات خرسانية مسلحة فتعامل كأسقف مستوية إذا كان سقوط الكمرات أسفل السقف عن ذلك و بما لا يجاوز (45) سم فيجب ألا يزيد التباعد بين الكواشف و الكمرات عن ثلثي مسافة التباعد الموصوفة أما إذا زاد سقوط الكمرات أسفل السقف عن (45) سم فيجب اعتبار كل مساحة محصورة بين الكمرات كمساحة حماية منفصلة .
(13)	تركيب كواشف الحرارة الموضعية تحت الأسقف المرتفعة إذا كانت الأسقف مرتفعة أكثر من (3) م عن الأرضية فيجب تخفيض المسافة البينية للكواشف بحيث تساوي نسبة مئوية من المسافة البينية الموصوفة وفقا للجدول التالي:
ارتفاع السقف بالمتر	النسبة المئوية من المسافات البينية الموصوفة
من	إلي	
3	3.6	91
3.6	4.2	84
4.2	4.8	77
4.8	5.4	71
5.4	6	64
6	6.60	58
6.60	7.2	52
7.2	7.8	46
7.8	8.4	40
8.4	9	34

متطلبات تركيب كواشف الحرارة الخطية :
(1)	يجب أن ركب كواشف للحرارة الخطية طبقا لتعليمات الجهة الصانعة للكاشف حيث تختلف طريقة التركيب بحسب نوع الكاشف المستخدم و المسافة و المحتويات المراد حمايتها .

متطلبات خاصة بتركيب كواشف دخان وضعية :
(1)	يجب أن يراعي في تركيب كواشف الدخان حركة التيارات الهواء المتجددة تقلل من استجاباتها نتيجة لتبدد الدخان و قد يستلزم الأمر تركيب كواشف إضافية في الأماكن التي يتجدد فيها الهواء أكثر من أربع مرات في الساعة و لا يجوز تركيب الكواشف في ملتقى الهواء المندفع من أنظمة التهوية والتكييف و بصفة عامة يجب ألا تقل المسافة بين الكاشف و مخرج الهواء عن (1) متر .
(2)	يجب أن يؤخذ في الاعتبار في توزيع كواشف الدخان الآتي :
أ‌.	تزداد سرعة استجابة الكاشف كلما كان أقرب إلي الحريق .
ب‌.	كلما زاد ارتفاع السقف كلما زاد حجم الحريق المؤثر الذي يمكن أن يتسبب في تشغيل كاشف معين في زمن معين فمن وجهة النظر هذه يجب علي المصمم الذي يلجأ إلي استخدام كواشف الدخان أن يضع في الاعتبار حجم الحريق المحتمل و كميات الدخان التي يمكن أن تتكون قبل صدور الإنذار .
(3)	تركب كواشف الدخان بحيث تتباعد أداة الاستشعار عن السقف بمسافة لا تقل عن (2.5) سم و لا تزيد عن (60) سم .
(4)	تركب كواشف الدخان تحت الأسقف بحيث تكون بعيدة عن الحوائط بمسافة لا تقل عن(10) سم .


----------



## نادية (22 فبراير 2007)

شكرا كثير يا midy على هالمعلومات المهمة كثير وياريت اذا في عندك 
معلومات تانية تنزلها وشكرا جزيلا الك ...


----------



## nognoga (23 فبراير 2007)

tkx for sharing


----------



## 417walid (24 فبراير 2007)

الله يجزاك كل خير ........ وبالله التوفيق


----------



## eng-eldeeb (24 فبراير 2007)

تسلم ايدك علي هذة المعلومات الهامة


----------



## ahmed sherbieny (24 فبراير 2007)

جميل جدا 
احمد الشربيني


----------



## الإياد (24 فبراير 2007)

كل الشكر على هذه المعلومات المفيدة وأتمنى لك التوفيق
جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## alpha bidoo (18 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الموضوع وجزالك الله خيرا ووفقك لصالح أعمالك دائما


----------



## معماريه العصر (20 سبتمبر 2007)

الف سلامه على الايدي الي كتبت وانزلت هاي المعلومات التي لاتقدر بثمن 
انها فعلا لا تقدر بثمن الا القول ربنا يوفقك والف الف شكر اليك ونتمنى ان نرد الك الجميل بمثله على الاقل .
كما نتمنى ان تكون عندك معلومات مثل هاي عن المدن الطبيه ومنا طق النقاهه بعد العلاج بشكل عام .
لكي تكتمل الفكرة عن اهم المشاريع التي تحتاجها المنطقه على وجه الخصوص لعلنا نحاول ان نخدم منطقتنا على الاقل بمثل عاي المشاريع الهامه جدا كمعماريين والكل يتطلع الينا .
والسلام ختام


----------



## معماريه العصر (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*الف شكر ودعوة الى كل الاعضاء*

الف الشكر الك على هذة المعلومات التي لا تقدر بثمن انها فعلا معلومات قيمه تستحق كل الشكر والعرفان الك ايها العضو المتالق في سما منتدانا الاغر .انها معلومات تستحق من اجلها كل الشكر والحب والتقدير ونتمنى من الاخرين اعضاء منتدانا الاغر ان يحذوا نفس حذوك في ايجاد وجمع مثل هاي المشروعات القيمه .كما تمنى منك وارجو ان يتسع صدرك لهذا الطلب البسيط .وهو ان يكون الك نفس المعايير والاسترشادات ولكن للمدن الطبيه لكي يكتمل الفكرة عن اهم وابرز المشاريع التي نحن في المنطقه عموما نحتاجها كونها من اهم متطلبات مشاريع المنطقه .فارجو منك ومن الاعضاء الاخرين التفاعل في هاي الموضوع وعلى راسهم مشرفينا الاعزاء في منتدانا الاغر . ارجو ان يستوعب هذا الامر لما له من اهميه نحن بامس الحاجه الها .كما اني اعتب على الاخوان في المنتدى من الحاق هذة المعايير والاسترشادات بالامثله المشابهه لهذة المعايير ومدى استيعابها في مشاريعنا وذلك لمناقشه هاي المشاريع لعلنا نخرج بفائدة تعم المنطقه عموما .وواكرر الشكر كل الشكر والعرفان اليك اخي على هذة المعلومات .والسلام عليكم


----------



## مهندسة\مروة (21 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا على مجهودك وجعله في ميزان حساناتك ولكن لو كنت وضعتها في ملف يستطيع الاعضاء تحميله على اجهزتهم الم يكن ذلك ايسر لك وانفع لهم ولك جزيل الشكر:77: :77: :77: :77:


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (21 سبتمبر 2007)

مجهود رائع

ومعلومات نافعة ان شاء الله

ودعواتنا لك بان يجزيك الله كل خير
ويبارك لك في كل ما علمته وتعلمته وتعلمه للغسر


----------



## sasy0o0o (7 ديسمبر 2007)

حقيقى موضوع متكامل عندى بحث عن الفنادق للمشروع الجديد فى الكلية اظن بموضوعك دة انى هخاخد من كل الداتا وكل اللى هيبقى على الصور
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hmhegypt86 (7 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاكي الله خيرا


----------



## عكاري (5 مارس 2008)

شكرا أخي midy على المعلومات الشيقة


----------



## احمد حسين مصطفي (1 أبريل 2008)

ربنا يجزيك خير


----------



## الغانم برهام (1 أبريل 2008)

هذا الموضوع يستحق ان يكون فى الموضوعات الرئيسيه على الموقع 
نرجو من المشرفين هذا 
وجزاك الله خيرا على هذه الكتابه

الغانم برهام


----------



## الغانم برهام (1 أبريل 2008)

نرجو من الساده المشرفين تسبيت هذا الموضوع فى الموضوعات الرئيسيه
وشكر خاص للفنان المعمارى ناقل هذا الموضوع او كاتبه

وجزاك الله كل خير

الغانم برهام


----------



## nagye (24 مارس 2009)

تسلم الأيادي يا باشا


----------



## محمد حسين عطية (24 مارس 2009)

بارك اللة فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## mh702 (24 مارس 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## maae (1 أغسطس 2010)

*مجهود طيب ومشكور*

جزاك الله خيرا علي هذا المجهود الرائع 
تم النسخ للموضوع كاملا ، وجاري القراءة 
ولربما استطعت المشاركة بعد الانتهاء من القراءة 

شكرا جزيلا لكم 
وتقبلوا تحياتي:28:​


----------



## محبة السنة (29 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا معلومات اكثر من رائعه


----------



## bosy cat (28 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم اللة خير الموضوع حلو


----------



## ايمن حسين (2 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## حافظ مفتاح (26 أبريل 2011)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## حافظ مفتاح (26 أبريل 2011)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## Abu Hammad (26 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا ...


----------



## ABO MOHMD80 (29 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مبارك الصلاحي (7 مارس 2014)

مشكورررررررررررررررر جدا يابش مهندس واسال الله ان يزيدك علما


----------

